# مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

*مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

كيفكم شباب 

انا ابي افتح مناظرة بيني و بين جميع المسيحيين 

بدون تدخل اي مسلم اخر ( اي مسلم يبي يساعد يراسلني على الخاص ) 

شروط المناظرة 

1- اهم شئ هو الادب و الحوار الجاد بدون اي مسخرة او استهزاء مني و من الطرف الاخر . 

2- راح نبدأ من البداية وراح نفصل نفصل . 

3- لا داعي لوضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس دوني طلب مني . 

4- ارجو من ان تتقبلو اسئلتي بصدر رحب فالموضوع لكم و ليس لي . 

5- الرجاء عدم ادخال اي شئ يخص الاسلام لن المناظرة خاصة بالدين المسيحي و هو في قسم حوار المسيحية . 


واريد ان اقول ايضا انه يا ريت لو عضو مسيحي يحط نفس هذا الموضوع عن السلام في قسم حوار الاسلام ويكون وحده مع جميع المسيحين اي كهذا الموضوع تماما . 


نبدأ بسم الله 

اول سؤال   في العقيدة المسيحية يوجد هناك ما يسمى بالثالوث 

وهو على حسب معلوماتي  الاب - الابن - روح القدس   

وعلى حسب معلوماتي انها تعتبر اقانيم ( جمع اقنوم ) 

يا ريت لو تشرحو لنا ما هو الاقنوم ؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

اهلا بيك من جديد يا الراشد




			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> انا ابي افتح مناظرة بيني و بين جميع المسيحيين
> 
> بدون تدخل اي مسلم اخر ( اي مسلم يبي يساعد يراسلني على الخاص )


ماشي, و اي رد من اي مسلم اخر سيتم حذف حفاظا على شروط المحاورة





> 1- اهم شئ هو الادب و الحوار الجاد بدون اي مسخرة او استهزاء مني و من الطرف الاخر .


 
اذا تطرح سؤالك و استفسارك على شكل سؤال مهذب غير مجرح و غير مستفز, فأكيد حيكون الحوار هادئ و ملتزم بكل قوانين الادب, اما اذا قليت ادبك و جرحت, فسوف يغلق الموضوع فورا






> 3- لا داعي لوضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس دوني طلب مني .


 
يا ريت لو توضح, شو ما نضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس دون طلبك.... اذا كان شرطك حسب ما مفهوم, فالشرط غير عادل و بالتالي غير مقبول, اذا انت تسال سؤال انا من حقي ارد و اجاوب بالدليل المدعم بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس





> 4- ارجو من ان تتقبلو اسئلتي بصدر رحب فالموضوع لكم و ليس لي .


 

ارجوا ان تراجع نفسك, فاذا كان هدفك من الحوار هو المجالدة فقط, فبغلق الموضوع حبيبي, رجاءا ان تعدل هذا الشرط بكون الموضوع لك اولا (بما انك انت السائل) ولنا ثانيا





> 5- الرجاء عدم ادخال اي شئ يخص الاسلام لن المناظرة خاصة بالدين المسيحي و هو في قسم حوار المسيحية .


 

موافق على الشرط هذا




> واريد ان اقول ايضا انه يا ريت لو عضو مسيحي يحط نفس هذا الموضوع عن السلام في قسم حوار الاسلام ويكون وحده مع جميع المسيحين اي كهذا الموضوع تماما .


 

ما اعتقد انه في حدا حيريد, لسبب كثرة المواضيع في حوار الاسلام و قلة المجيبين...




يا ريت تراجع الشروط الي انا اعترضت عليها حتى نتحول الى مرحلة الاجابة على الاسءلة




> نبدأ بسم الله
> 
> اول سؤال في العقيدة المسيحية يوجد هناك ما يسمى بالثالوث
> 
> ...


 

راجع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1026

للاجابة على سؤالك



سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> يا ريت لو توضح, شو ما نضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس دون طلبك.... اذا كان شرطك حسب ما مفهوم, فالشرط غير عادل و بالتالي غير مقبول, اذا انت تسال سؤال انا من حقي ارد و اجاوب بالدليل المدعم بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس



اوكي كما تريد , ما دام كذا فأرجو منك ان تضع مع كل شئ دليل من الكتاب المقدس 



> ارجوا ان تراجع نفسك, فاذا كان هدفك من الحوار هو المجالدة فقط, فبغلق الموضوع حبيبي, رجاءا ان تعدل هذا الشرط بكون الموضوع لك اولا (بما انك انت السائل) ولنا ثانيا



اوكي لنا جميعا , ان شاء الله 



> ما اعتقد انه في حدا حيريد, لسبب كثرة المواضيع في حوار الاسلام و قلة المجيبين...



اوكي , هذا شئ راجع لكم انتو مع انه شئ مهم   . 



> راجع
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1026
> 
> للاجابة على سؤالك



اسف يا My Rock 

اذا كان كل سؤال راح اسئله راح تعطيني رابط لموضوع اذا ما فائدة هذا الموضوع 

واذا كانت كل الاجابات هكذا فالرجاء اغلاق الموضوع من الان 

لاني ما لقيت الجواب الي ابيه في الموضوع الي عطيتني وياه 

انا اسال عن معنى اقنوم في اللغة  او تعريف الى الاقنوم 

انت تقولو ثلاثة اقانيم اب و ابن و الروح القدس 

انا ابي اعرف شنو معنى اقنوم حتى استطيع اني افهم الثالوث هذا


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> اسف يا My Rock
> 
> اذا كان كل سؤال راح اسئله راح تعطيني رابط لموضوع اذا ما فائدة هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


 

الموضوع الي اعطيت اياه متكون من 43 رد مني و من منير, و في كثير من الاشياء التي عبرناها سويا, يعني بكل بساطة, اذا 43 رد مش مكفينك و مش بيفسروها بطريقة تفهما, فم اعرف اي طريقة حتفهم بيها...


> انا اسال عن معنى اقنوم في اللغة او تعريف الى الاقنوم
> 
> انت تقولو ثلاثة اقانيم اب و ابن و الروح القدس
> 
> انا ابي اعرف شنو معنى اقنوم حتى استطيع اني افهم الثالوث هذا


 

لنصل الى معنى الاقنوم, في عندي سؤال بسيط لكي اعرف اذا كنت حتفهم جوابي ام لا... هل تعرف ما معنى القيوم؟ الذي هو اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى في الاسلام؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> الموضوع الي اعطيت اياه متكون من 43 رد مني و من منير, و في كثير من الاشياء التي عبرناها سويا, يعني بكل بساطة, اذا 43 رد مش مكفينك و مش بيفسروها بطريقة تفهما, فم اعرف اي طريقة حتفهم بيها...



لا انا قصدي اني ابي ابدأ من البداية ومن جديد   اما موضوعك مع منير فهو طويل جدا 

وما اقدر اناقشكم عن كل رد فيه  . اما انا فلي اسئلتي الخاصة حتى لو تشابه بعضها مع اسئلته 



> لنصل الى معنى الاقنوم, في عندي سؤال بسيط لكي اعرف اذا كنت حتفهم جوابي ام لا... هل تعرف ما معنى القيوم؟ الذي هو اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى في الاسلام؟



(القيّوم) هو القائم على كل نفس بما كسبت وعلى كل شيء .

القائم على الأمور يعلّمها جميعاً فلا يمكن الإختفاء منه.

اي قائم على كل شئ و امر .


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لا انا قصدي اني ابي ابدأ من البداية ومن جديد اما موضوعك مع منير فهو طويل جدا
> وما اقدر اناقشكم عن كل رد فيه . اما انا فلي اسئلتي الخاصة حتى لو تشابه بعضها مع اسئلته
> 
> .


 

لما انا اعطيك رابط, قصدي فيه ان تقرأ و لما تجد المشاركة الي تريد تعلق عليها, تقتبس منها و تنزلها في الموضوع هنا و نكمل, او انا ممكن اقتبس ردودي و اضع لك في الموضوع هذا, لان الرد سيكون واحد, لاننا لسنا من ذوي الذين يجدون ردا جديدا لكل موضوع يوميا...







> (القيّوم) هو القائم على كل نفس بما كسبت وعلى كل شيء .
> 
> القائم على الأمور يعلّمها جميعاً فلا يمكن الإختفاء منه.
> 
> اي قائم على كل شئ و امر


 
عليك نور عزيزي, اقرب كلمة في الاسلام (بحبسب اعتقادي و فهمي) الى كلمة الاقنوم هي القيوم, فالاقنوم هو جوهر الله فالاقنوم كلمة تعني جانب من جوانب شخصية الله


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> اقرب كلمة في الاسلام (بحبسب اعتقادي و فهمي) الى كلمة الاقنوم هي القيوم



لا عزيز اعتقد ان المعنى مختلف جدا 

فالقيوم هي صفة مبالغة للقائم  
وهي تعني ان الله قائم بكل شئ . 

اما اقنوم كما عرفتها انت  وهناك فرق بينهم  المهم  انك عرفت لي معنى كلمة اقنوم 



> فالاقنوم كلمة تعني جانب من جوانب شخصية الله



معنى كلامك ان لله ثلاث شخصيات  ( شخصية الاب - شخصية الابن - الروح القدس ) 

وهنا اورد الاسئلة التالية 

1- ما هو ترجمة اقنوم بالانجليزي ؟ 
2- ما هو تعريف الشخصية بنسبة لك ؟ 
3- هل الشخصيات مجتمعة في كل وقت ؟ ام تارة يصبح الله الاب و تارة الابن و تارة الروح القدس ؟ 


وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لا عزيز اعتقد ان المعنى مختلف جدا
> 
> فالقيوم هي صفة مبالغة للقائم
> وهي تعني ان الله قائم بكل شئ .


 
من هذه الناحية فهي متشابه , فالله قائم بذاته و فكره و روحه





> اما اقنوم كما عرفتها انت وهناك فرق بينهم المهم انك عرفت لي معنى كلمة اقنوم
> 
> 
> معنى كلامك ان لله ثلاث شخصيات ( شخصية الاب - شخصية الابن - الروح القدس )


 

انا عرفتلك كلمة الاقنوم بانها تظهر جانب من جوانب شخصية الله, لا جانب من حوانب شخصيات الله

فلا و الف لا, ليس لله ثلاث شخصيات بل شخصية واحدة, كيان واحد





> 1- ما هو ترجمة اقنوم بالانجليزي ؟


 
كلمة اقنوم هي كلمة يونانية لا يمكن الاستيعاض بها بكلمة عربية او انجليزية فالرجوع الى معنى الكلمة يكون باللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس

وبالرغم من ذلك فيمكن تفسيرها بجملة لا بكلمة:

The one God in the three parts which is the trinity





> 2- ما هو تعريف الشخصية بنسبة لك ؟


 
الشخصية هي خليط من الافكار و الاعمال و الافكار و التصرف في المواقف او بصورة عامة هي كل ما في الفرد مما يؤلف شخصه الظاهر...

بالرغم من ذلك فكلمة شخصية هي جديدة و لاتوجد في المعاجم القديمة




> 3- هل الشخصيات مجتمعة في كل وقت ؟ ام تارة يصبح الله الاب و تارة الابن و تارة الروح القدس ؟


 
رجاءا راجع سؤالك, انا قلت لله شخصية واحدة, فقم بأعادة صياغة سؤالك بما يتناسب مع ذلك و لك من جزيل الشكر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> من هذه الناحية فهي متشابه , فالله قائم بذاته و فكره و روحه



انا ما ابي اتعمق فيها واجد لكنها مختلفة  وكما ذكرت في بداية الموضوع هذا موضوع خاص بالمسيحيات و كلمة قيوم هي تبع الاسلاميات  فما نبي نسوي عليها شوشرة  

لذا من الافضل ترك هذي النقطة  



> انا عرفتلك كلمة الاقنوم بانها تظهر جانب من جوانب شخصية الله, لا جانب من حوانب شخصيات الله
> 
> فلا و الف لا, ليس لله ثلاث شخصيات بل شخصية واحدة, كيان واحد



اسف ما انتبهت الى كلامك عدل 



> كلمة اقنوم هي كلمة يونانية لا يمكن الاستيعاض بها بكلمة عربية او انجليزية فالرجوع الى معنى الكلمة يكون باللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس
> 
> وبالرغم من ذلك فيمكن تفسيرها بجملة لا بكلمة:
> 
> The one God in the three parts which is the trinity



في كثير من الكلمات اصلها مب عربي و لكنها بعد التعريب صارت عربية 



> رجاءا راجع سؤالك, انا قلت لله شخصية واحدة, فقم بأعادة صياغة سؤالك بما يتناسب مع ذلك و لك من جزيل الشكر



اوكي , اسف كان المفروض ما احط هذا السؤال الا اول اشوف جوابك على السؤال الي قبله  

يله مب مشكلة 



> الشخصية هي خليط من الافكار و الاعمال و الافكار و التصرف في المواقف او بصورة عامة هي كل ما في الفرد مما يؤلف شخصه الظاهر...
> 
> بالرغم من ذلك فكلمة شخصية هي جديدة و لاتوجد في المعاجم القديمة





> فالاقنوم كلمة تعني جانب من جوانب شخصية الله



قلت سابقا في تعريف الشخصية هي خليط من الافكار و الاعمال .... الخ 

وقلت ان اقنوم هي جانب من جوانب هذي الشخصية    

فما نوع الاقنوم في الشخصية ؟! 

اي هل هو من الافكار ام الاعمال ام من التصرفات ام ماذا ؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> انا ما ابي اتعمق فيها واجد لكنها مختلفة وكما ذكرت في بداية الموضوع هذا موضوع خاص بالمسيحيات و كلمة قيوم هي تبع الاسلاميات فما نبي نسوي عليها شوشرة


 
انا بحاول اشرح لك شو معني كلمة اقنوم, و ذكرت لك كيف ان الله قائم في ذاته, و فكره و روحه









> في كثير من الكلمات اصلها مب عربي و لكنها بعد التعريب صارت عربية


 

بتقصدك ايش عزيزي؟






> قلت سابقا في تعريف الشخصية هي خليط من الافكار و الاعمال .... الخ
> 
> وقلت ان اقنوم هي جانب من جوانب هذي الشخصية
> 
> ...


 
انا عرفت شو هي الشخصية, و اقنوم هي جانب من هذه الشخصية المتكونة من الخليط, و ليكن على سبيل المثال, فاقنوم الابن هو كلمة الله و فكره, اي فكر الله تجسد, كما يجسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> بتقصدك ايش عزيزي؟



اقصد ان كثير من المصطلحات العجمية  دخلت في العربية 

وصارت عربية مع ان اصلها عجمي  



> انا عرفت شو هي الشخصية, و اقنوم هي جانب من هذه الشخصية المتكونة من الخليط, و ليكن على سبيل المثال, فاقنوم الابن هو كلمة الله و فكره, اي فكر الله تجسد, كما يجسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر



لحد الان ما عرفت شنو هو الاقنوم بالضبط   

وما عرفت شنو هي علاقته بالشخصية حسب التعريف الي عرفته انت 

طيب اذكر لي مثال ( الفرق ) 

بين اقنوم الاب 
واقنوم الابن 
واقنوم الروح القدس  

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> اقصد ان كثير من المصطلحات العجمية دخلت في العربية
> 
> وصارت عربية مع ان اصلها عجمي


 
عفوا, لكن هذا ليس له اي علاقة بنقاشنا, انا قلت لك ان كلمة الاقنوم يونانية ولا يمكن الاستعاض بها بنفس الكلمة بالعربية او الانجليزية, يمكن تفسيرها بجمل او اكثر





> لحد الان ما عرفت شنو هو الاقنوم بالضبط


 
بعيد مرة ثانية, الاقنوم هو جانب من شخصية الله, الاقنوم هو جانب من جوهر الله





> وما عرفت شنو هي علاقته بالشخصية حسب التعريف الي عرفته انت


 

الشخصية هي شخصية الاه, و الاقنوم هو جانب من هذه الشخصية (الله)





> بين اقنوم الاب
> واقنوم الابن
> واقنوم الروح القدس


 
لا يوجد فرق فهي صورة من جوانب مختلف لله, يعني يبقى الله الازلي نفسه, و يبقى الله الرحيم نفسه, اذ لا يوجد فرق, اذ لو وجد لاصبح الحديث عن ثلاث اله لا اله واحد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

طيب هذي اسئلة اخرى 

ما هي خصائص جانب الابن ؟ 

ما هي خصائص جانب الاب ؟ 

ما هي خاصئص جانب روح القدس ؟


----------



## ma7aba (13 يناير 2006)

حاشا للرحمن أن يكون له ولد 
بديع السماوات والأرض أني يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيئ وهو بكل شيئ عليم .

حاشا للرحمن أن يكون له ولد 

سألت مرة قسيسا: " أسمعكم ترددون دائما في أحاديثكم عبارة ابن الله . فهل من المعقول أن يكون للرحمن ولد؟" 

ابتسم القسيس ونظر إلي قائلا: " نحن معشر المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد" ,. فسرني هذا الجواب وقلت : " بارك الله فيك انك بالفعل تختلف عن المسيحيين الآخرين . 

" لكنه اضاف موضحا : أنا لا اختلف عن المسيحيين الآخرين . فالمسيحيون يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو ابن الله . لكنهم يعرفون ان كلمة الابن هي كلمة مجازية روحية وليست جسدية كما يفهمها البعض . فكلمة ابن الله لا شأن لها بالولادة الطبيعية ، لانه " بديع السموات والارض أني يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيئ وهو بكل شيئ عليم" . 

ثم أضاف قائلا: نحن نقول عن الشخص المصري بأنه ابن النيل , لكن هذا لا يعني بأن النيل قد تزوج وأنجب ولدا. لكنها تعني بأن هذا الشاب يحمل صفات أهل النيل . وعندما نقول عن الرجل البدوي انه ابن الصحراء فهذا لا يعني أن الصحراء قد أنجبت ابنا بل هذا يعني بأن البدوي يحمل صفات الصحراء وعندما نقول عن المسيح بأنه ابن الله فهذا يعني أنه يحمل صفات الله. 

ربما تسأل هل يعتقد المسيحيون بأن انسانا يمكن ان يصبح الها؟ والجواب. حاشا وكلا للانسان ان يصبح الها . ولكن ان اراد الله أن يظهر نفسه بشرا سويا في جسم انسان فهو الله القادر على كل شيئ. 

يقول المسيح للمرأة السامرية بأن " الله روح " والروح لا يُري ولا يُلمس ، لذلك أراد الله الذي هو روح أن يُعلن نفسه . فأعلن لنا عن نفسه في المسيح. 

فالمسيح اذا هو اعلان الله لنا . 

يكتب لنا يوحنا الرسول بأن " الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَر" وبولس الرسول يكتب لنا ويقول : " ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم " (2كورتنثوس 5: 19). 

ويوحنا الرسول يعلن لنا اعلانا واضحا وصريحا اذ يقول : " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .. والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا . (يوحنا 1: 1،14) . 

ان عبارة ابن الله ليست من اختراع بشر وليست هي من تعليم العهد الجديد فقط بل ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم ايضا . واليك النصوص التالية : 

في سفر المزامير الاصحاح الثاني والعدد الثامن يقول الله " اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب. أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك." والمقصود من قوله " انت ابني" أي انت ابني منذ الازل . ثم يضيف إلي ذلك بقوله في العدد الثاني عشر : " قبَلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق .. طوبي لجميع المتكلين عليه." وبما ان حرف الهاء في كلمة عليه تعود إلي الابن فتكون الجملة " طوبي لجميع المتكلين علي الابن" ثم في سفر الامثال يسأل النبي أجور اربعة اسئلة ومن بينها السؤال عن الله فيقول : " مااسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت." (أمثال 30: 4) ثم اشعياء النبي يعلن عن صفات هذا الابن الفريد بقوله : " لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعي اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام." (اشعيا 9:6). 

لقد كانت امنية الناس ان يروا الله وجها لوجه . فيسأل موسي النبي الله قائلا : " أرني مجدك" فقال له الله . " لا تقدر ان تري وجهي لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش" (خروج 33: 20) وفيليبس يسأل المسيح " أرنا الآب وكفانا" فقال له المسيح . " أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيليبس؟ من رآني فقد رأي الآب لاني أنا في الآب والآب في." (يوحنا 14: 9 " من رآني فقد رأي الآب" فالابن الذي هو كلمة الله المتجسد جاء في ملء الزمان ليخبَر ويعبَر عن كُنه الله وصفاته وهذا ما أيده الرسول بولس عندما كتب لنا في رسالته الي العبرانيين (عبرانيين 1: 1) الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالانبياء .. كلمنا في هذه الأيام الاخيرة في ابنه . فالمسيح اذا هو كلمة الله الذي خبَر وعبَر عن صفات الله " ثم يقول في رسالته الي اهل كولوسي (2: 9) بأن فيه (اي في المسيح) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا . ثم في الرسالة الثانية الي تيموثاوس (3: 16) يكتب ويقول : " عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد" 

واشعياء النبي الذي تنبأ عن ولادة المسيح من العذراء المطوبة مريم بقوله: " هالعذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " (اشعياء 7: 14) وكلمة عمانوئيل تعني " الله معنا... الله حل بيننا " لقد اراد الله ان يعلن لنا ذاته وصفاته فحل في ال عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا. 

في انجيل متي 22: 44 يسأل المسيح الفريسيين قائلا: " ماذا تظنون في المسيح ؟ ابن من هو ؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم : " كيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا. قائلا: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك. فان كان داود يدعوه رباً فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع احد ان يجبه بكلمة . " غير ان يوحنا الرسول يجيب على هذا السؤال في سفر الرؤيا (22: 16) .. " أنا يسوع .... أنا أصل وذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير. " فالمسيح من وجهة ناسوته هو من ذرية داود ولكن من جهة لاهوته فهو أصل داود. 

فالمسيح اذا يحمل صفات الله وصفات الانسان لذلك سمي ابن الله وابن الانسان. فهو ابن الله في لاهوته الأزلي وابن الانسان في ناسوته البشري 

نعم: لقد جاع كابن الانسان ولكنه كابن الله أشبع الخمسة آلاف نسمة من الخمس خبزات والسمكتين . لقد تعب كانسان ولكنه كابن الله قال : " تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم" (متى 11: 28) لقد نام في مؤخرة السفينة كانسان وكانت الرياح تضرب السفينة حتى كادت تغرق ولكن عندما ايقظوه قام وانتهر البحر والريح فصار هدوء عظيم " فخاف التلاميذ وقالوا بعضهم لبعض من هو هذا فان الريح ايضا والبحر يطيعانه" (مرقس 4: 41) 

هل سألت نفسك لماذا المسيح وحده دون سواه يختلف عن سائر البشر؟ 

فهو الفريد في ولادته العذراوية وأعماله المعجزية وحياته القدسية وذبيحته الكفارية وقيامته التبريرية . وتتميمه للكتب النبوية . 

لقد تنبأ اشعياء النبي عن موت المسيح النيابي قبل حدوثه بسبعمئة سنة بقوله : " لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا . وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا ... كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الي طريقة والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا . ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الي الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه... انه ضُرب من اجل ذنب شعبي وجُعل مع الاشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته . على انه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش. اما الرب فسرَ بأن يسحقه بالحزن اذ جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم .. انه سكب للموت نفسه واحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين." (اشعيا 53: 5-12). ثم في المزمور الثاني والعشرون يتنبأ دود النبي عن صلب المسيح قبل حادثة الصلب بألف سنة بقوله : " ثقبوا يديَ ورجليَ . احصي كل عظامي وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فيَ . يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون." (مزمور 22: 16-18). 

لقد تجسد الابن الأزلي لكي يموت على الصليب ويدفع اجرة الخطية عن الجنس البشري . لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد (آدم) جُعل الكثيرون خطاة . هكذا باطاعة الواحد (المسيح) سيُجعل الكثيرون ابرارا. لانه كما في آدم اخطأ الجميع وأهين الله هكذا في المسيح وفي موته النيابي استوفت العدالة الالهية حقها وتمجد الله. 

واخيراً أريد أن اوضح بالقول بأن الله يطلب من كل انسان ان يعمل المعروف وينهي عن المنكر.


----------



## ma7aba (13 يناير 2006)

لنبدأ أولاً بلب المشكلة ما هو الثالوث ببساطة ؟ 
أحب أن أنوه أولاً أن عقيدة الثالوث لم يأتي بها أحد من بيته بل هي موجودة في لب الكتاب المقدس 
الثالوث ببساطة هو : الله وكلمته وروحه 
الله هو الآب 
الكلمة هو الابن 
الروح هو الروح القدس 
هذا ببساطة 

_ كيف دعي الابن والروح القدس بـ( الله ) ؟ 
لأنهما من نفس جوهر الله والجوهر هو الطبيعة 

وكيف ذلك ؟ 
لأن كلمة الله تصدر من الله نفسه وتستقر فيه إذ لا مكان لا يوجد فيه الله والكلمة داخلية وخارجية بالنسبة للإنسان أما بالنسبة لله فليس ما هو داخل الله وليس ما هو خارجه لذلك فالكلمة الداخلية هي الخارجية لذلك دعى أحد المفكرين المسلمين( القرطبي ) كلمة الله بأنها ذات فكر الله و فكر الله من نفس جوهر الله وكل من له جوهر الله أي (اللاهوت) يدعى بـ (الله) وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للروح القدس الذي يصدر عن الله ويستقر فيه لأن الروح هو الحياة وروح الله هو حياته لكن بما أن هذه الصفة أي صفة الحياة ذاتية عند الله (يعني تختص بوجوده) وهي صفة قائمة بذاتها وجب أن يحملها شخص أو أقنوم وهذا الأقنوم واحد مع الله في جوهر واحد لأن حياة الله لاتنفصل عنه وإلا لكان من الممكن أن يموت الله وحاشا له مثل هذا التجد يف وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة لأقنوم الابن الذي يحمل الصفة الذاتية الثانية عند الله وهي (العقل أو الفكر) وأما الصفة الأولى الذاتية عند الله فهي (الوجود ) وهي أصل كل شيء أصل الكلمة والروح والخليقة جمعاء ويحملها أقنوم الآب 

لكن ما هو الأقنوم ؟ 
تجنبت الكنيسة استخدام لفظة (شخص) بالنسبة للثالوث كي لا يفهم لفظها بأنه (ثلاثة آلهة) بل استبدلتها بلفظة ( أقنوم ) التي تعني ( الجوهر القائم بكيان ) أو (الكيان الحامل لجوهر) لأن الجوهر بحاجة إلىكيان ما يظهره فالإنسانية لا تظهر إلا بوجود إنسان يحملها وهكذا اللاهوت 

وأحب أن أنوه إلى أن كلمة( الله )تتألف من جزئين وهما : 

الـ له والتي تعني بالحرف 
ال إله 
لكن تم إدغام (مزج) الألف باللام وذلك من أجل تمييز اسم الإله الحقيقي عن أسماء الآلهة الكاذبة 
ومن هنا كلمة ( ابن الله ) التي تعني حرفياً ( ابن الإله ) 
لأن الكثير إن لم يكن كل المسيحيين يعتقدون أن اسم الآب هو الله وبما أن الآب ليس هو المسيح فالمسيح ليس الله ناسين تماماً أن كلمة( الله )هي كلمة تدل على طبيعة وليس على شخص فكلمة( الله ) مثل كلمة ( الإنسان ) فهل يقال مثلاً أن فلان ليس إنسان لأنه ابن إنسان هذا جهل واضح 


كيف يكون هناك ثلاثة أشخاص موجودين في كيان واحد أو إله واحد ؟ 
الحقيقة أنهم ثلاث صفات جوهرية قائمة كل منها بحد ذاتها في جوهر واحد 
ونحن لا نزيد على ذلك بل نعتمد على التشبيه والتصوير لتقريب الفكرة وأما الحقيقة كما هي كاملة لا نستطيع أن نجدها لأنها أعلى وأقوى من العقل لذلك نصلي أن يعلن الله لنا هذه الحقيقة في مجيئه الثاني وهذا رجاؤنا الوحيد 

الله يشبه النار فالنار لها ثلاثة أشياء : مادة النار _ النور _ الحرارة وهذه الأشياء متحدة في جوهر واحد وهو طبيعة النار 
فنطلق على مادة النار اسم النار لأنها متحدة بالنور والحرارة وبغير هذا الاتحاد لا قيمة لها ولا تسمى ناراً 
ونطلق على النور اسم النار لأنها متحدة بالمادة والحرارة وبدون هذا الاتحاد لا وجود للنور أصلاً لأنه متولد من المادة ومستقر في الحرارة 
ونطلق على الحرارة اسم النار كذلك لأنها متحدة بالمادة والنور وهي صادرة عن المادة ومستقرة في النور ويصبح مصيرها كمصير أختيها في حال انتهاء هذا الاتحاد 

لذلك فإننا نشبه الآب بالمادة والابن بالنور والروح القدس بالحرارة 
وبمكن التشبيه أيضاً : بثلاث شمعات متحدة في نار واحدة 

وهناك الكثير من التشابيه في الطبيعة لأن الله لم يترك للعقل شيئاً يحتاجه 
وأحب أن أختم بأنه مهما كان المسيحيون قادرين على فهم عقيدة الثالوث المقد سة بالعقل فإنهم لن يرضوا إلا أن يقبلوا بها بالإيمان وهذا هو خلاصنا الذي نعيش فيه أن نؤمن أن يسوع المسيح رب وأن الله أقامه من بين الأموات فشكراً لله الثالوث على نعمته فلتكن معكم نعمة يسوع المسيح . آمين


----------



## asking (13 يناير 2006)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## ma7aba (14 يناير 2006)

> الزميل محبة ما قلت هو خير دليل على تعدد الآله. لانك شئت ام أبيت انت تعبد ثلاثة أشخاص


حبيب إن كنت انا اعبد ثلاث آله أو أكثر من إله مالذي يجعلني انكر شيء أنا مؤمن به هل أنا خائف منك أو خائف من اي شخص آخر أو خائف من الهك وأخاف أن لا يحموني الثلاث ألهة خاصتي البوذي يعبد بوذا ويجاهر بهذا هل رايت بوذي يقول لك لا لا أعبد بوذا بل اعبد المسيح او محمد او موسى او الله 
الشغلة ليس أني شئت ام أبيت الشغلة هي أن تستوعب أنت ماتقرأ 
وتفهمه جيدا عندما يقول المسيحيون بقانون ايمانهم نؤمن بإله واحد فهذا اعتراف صريح ولا يقبل أي شك وعندما وضع قانون الغيمان كانت السلطة للمسيحيين أي لم يكونوا يخافون احد حتى ينكرا ألعهتم الثلاث كما تدعي انت 
نحن حبيب شئت أنت أم أبيت نؤمن بإله واحد قادر على كل شيء 


سؤال لك ولك انت بالذات وجوابه نعم أو لا ولا تدخل بتفسيرات ومتاهات وتهربات ببساطة نعم أو لا لو أراد الله أن يتجسد بجسد بشر هل يستطيع ام لا 
لا تقل لي لا يجوز ولا ينفع وهذا ينجس وهذا وهذا لأن كل كلامك يخضع للقوانين البشرية وليس لقوانين الله فما ينجسك لا ينجس الله  اريد نعم او لا 


> هل هم متحدون في الإرادة؟ لا ليسوا متحدين في الارادة.إذاً جوهر الرب عندك منفصم الشخصية متعدد الإرادة.
> لذلك أنت مشرك لانك تعبد ثلاثة قِوى لاهوتية بثلاثة مشيئات



من قال لك هذا التخريف وقبل أن تورد أي آية اوردها كاملة ولاحظ جيدا هل المسيح يتكلم بطبيعته البشرية أم الآهوتية قبل أن توردها


> أعيد : أنت مشرك لانك تعبد ثلاثة قِوى لاهوتية بثلاثة مشيئات


يبدوا أنك تجهل الحق والسبب القرآن والرسول حرم عليكم الزواج من المشركات فكيف تتزوجون منا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إن كنا مشركين فهذا حرام وإن لم نكن فهذا حلال وكثير تزوجن وبقين مسيحيات أم نحن نصبح مشركين على كيفكن وموحدين وقت تكون مصلحتكن انو نكون هيك


----------



## استفانوس (14 يناير 2006)

*سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب عندما توجه كلمة مشرك لاهل الكتاب 
انت بالحقيقة تناقض القران ومحمد
فنحن ياسيد لسنا بمشركين ابد
والدليل ليس من كتابنا لانه من نظركم محرف لان التعصب قد اعمى الكثيرين وهذه الصفة من صفات ابليس
اسمع مايقوله القران :
ياعيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك الي وجاعل كل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفرو الى يوم القيامة
اسمع مايقوله محمد :
من اذى ذميا فقد اذاني
من اذى ذميا فهو خصمي الى يوم القيامة
اخي العزيز لاتقول على غير شي وانت منه
نحن اولاد نور اي اولاد الرب ولسنا عبيد
اما من اجل الآب ولابن والروح القدس 
لقد اعطاك المشرف العام والمشرف محبة ماانت بحاجة الى فهمه
ولقد تحدثنا في هذا الكثير بقي عليك ان تفتح قلبك للرب الذي يحبك وتتطلب منه المغفرة الحقيقة وان يزيل منك من عيونك كل قشور لكي ترى بوضوح الصراط المستقيم وهو شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## whocares (14 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> طيب هذي اسئلة اخرى
> 
> ما هي خصائص جانب الابن ؟
> 
> ...



أنا لا أود أن أسرق الكلام من الأخ الحبيب My Rock، فاسمح لي يا Al Rashed.

أنت كأنك تسأل بسؤالك :" ما هي طبيعة الخالق التي أستطيع أن أستوعبها بعقلي المخلوق؟"
والإجابة أننا مستحيل إعطاء أي مثال فوق طاقة و حيز العقل البشري المحدود. فأي مثال سيعطى سيكون مألوف لديك. و الطبيعة التي نعيش بها فيها أمثلة على ثلاثيات تشير إلى شيء واحد. 

الماء مثلا له الجانب الصلب، و السائل و الغازي. و جوهره ماء. الحالة الصلبة تختلف عن السائلة و لكنها لها نفس المحتوى. الله واحد. هو الآب، و قد تجسد في الأبن، و يبقى روحا قدساً على الدوام.

فلو أدركنا سبب تجسده بدلا من كيفية ذلك، لتيسر لنا معرفة الثالوث.


----------



## استفانوس (14 يناير 2006)

*الرب يبارك حياتك يااخي الحبيب على اجواب الكافي المختصر*


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم يا احبة

شكرا كثير لاجل الردود المباركة لكل من المحبة و فريد  و whocares






			
				asking قال:
			
		

> الزميل محبة ما قلت هو خير دليل على تعدد الآله. لانك شئت ام أبيت انت تعبد ثلاثة أشخاص..


 
اسلوبك الاسلامي هذا مرفوض هنا, فيا ريت لو تروح تتعلم اداب الحوار اولا ثم تأتي لتناقش و تفتي بما عندك

و من انت لتحدد ما نحن عابدون؟ اشبهك بالطفل المعاند الي يسمي الاشياء بمشتهاه دون فهم او علم

فيا عزيزي لست انت من يحدد ما نعبد, فكن حذرا في ردودك القادمة




> الشخص الأول هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس ولا ننسى الشخص الرابع وهو النفس الناسوتية لان يسوع كان أيضاً انسان كامل وليس جسد فقط.


 
رد اخر مثل هذا و تلقى نفسك بره المنتدى






> نعود الى اللاهوت واقانيمه, كيف تقول هم واحد في الجوهر؟ وماذا تقصد بالجوهر؟ لا تدري.
> هل هم متحدون في الإرادة؟ لا ليسوا متحدين في الارادة.إذاً جوهر الرب عندك منفصم الشخصية متعدد الإرادة.


 

تعديت الحدود يا محمدي و مصير امثالك الطرد يا قليل الادب

من هو منفصم اليس محمدك الذي اراد الانتحار؟



العضو يطرد و مشاركته تنحذف بناءا على طلب راشد بعدم المشاركة من احد مسلم


الرب يسامحه...


----------



## Al Rashed (15 يناير 2006)

اسف على تأخري  



> الله يشبه النار فالنار لها ثلاثة أشياء : مادة النار _ النور _ الحرارة وهذه الأشياء متحدة في جوهر واحد وهو طبيعة النار
> فنطلق على مادة النار اسم النار لأنها متحدة بالنور والحرارة وبغير هذا الاتحاد لا قيمة لها ولا تسمى ناراً
> ونطلق على النور اسم النار لأنها متحدة بالمادة والحرارة وبدون هذا الاتحاد لا وجود للنور أصلاً لأنه متولد من المادة ومستقر في الحرارة
> ونطلق على الحرارة اسم النار كذلك لأنها متحدة بالمادة والنور وهي صادرة عن المادة ومستقرة في النور ويصبح مصيرها كمصير أختيها في حال انتهاء هذا الاتحاد



سفر اشعياء 40: 18 فبمن تشبهون الله و اي شبه تعادلون به  

ثم هذا المثال الي عطيتني وياه لا يشرح الفكرة ابدا لان الحرار تسمى شئ و النور يسمى شئ 

ونستطيع ايضا ان نقول ان النار شئ واحد  وهذا صحيح  

وهذا الشئ يصدر او يولد او ينتج الحرارة و الضوء  

اذا فالمثال لم يفي بالغرض  



> ثم أضاف قائلا: نحن نقول عن الشخص المصري بأنه ابن النيل , لكن هذا لا يعني بأن النيل قد تزوج وأنجب ولدا. لكنها تعني بأن هذا الشاب يحمل صفات أهل النيل . وعندما نقول عن الرجل البدوي انه ابن الصحراء فهذا لا يعني أن الصحراء قد أنجبت ابنا بل هذا يعني بأن البدوي يحمل صفات الصحراء وعندما نقول عن المسيح بأنه ابن الله فهذا يعني أنه يحمل صفات الله.



عندما نقول ابن النيل او اي شئ  فنعني بهذا الشئ انه  اصله من منطقة النيل  ولد في النيل  وليس يحمل صفات النيل واذا حمل , حمل صفات اهل النيل لا النيل ذاته 

وانا فهمت من كلامك هذا ان كلمة الابن مجازية  لكن الي ابي اعرفه هو ما تقصدون بالابن بالضبط   




> لكن ما هو الأقنوم ؟
> تجنبت الكنيسة استخدام لفظة (شخص) بالنسبة للثالوث كي لا يفهم لفظها بأنه (ثلاثة آلهة) بل استبدلتها بلفظة ( أقنوم ) التي تعني ( الجوهر القائم بكيان ) أو (الكيان الحامل لجوهر) لأن الجوهر بحاجة إلىكيان ما يظهره فالإنسانية لا تظهر إلا بوجود إنسان يحملها وهكذا اللاهوت



افهم من كلامك ان كلمة اقنوم انت اخترعتوها !  

وياريت لو تجيب لي ايات سواء من  العهد القديم او الجديد ذكر فيها كلمة اقنوم 

وسؤال في هذي التقطة ما دام الثالوث موجود في العهد القديم كما ذكرت   

اذا لماذا لا يؤمنوا اليهود بهذا الثالوث ؟   وهو موجود في كتبهم ؟  

ام ان كتاب التوراة الي عندهم يختلف عن الي عندكم ؟ 

ارجو التوضيح  



> يقول المسيح للمرأة السامرية بأن " الله روح " والروح لا يُري ولا يُلمس ، لذلك أراد الله الذي هو روح أن يُعلن نفسه . فأعلن لنا عن نفسه في المسيح.



يا ريت اخي لو تذكر لي من اي سفر هذي  



> ويوحنا الرسول يعلن لنا اعلانا واضحا وصريحا اذ يقول : " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .. والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا . (يوحنا 1: 1،14) .



طيب بسالك سؤال اخي محبة 
هل الكلمة قائمة بذاتها ام متوقفه علي قائلها ( الله ).؟




> كيف يكون هناك ثلاثة أشخاص موجودين في كيان واحد أو إله واحد ؟
> الحقيقة أنهم ثلاث صفات جوهرية قائمة كل منها بحد ذاتها في جوهر واحد
> ونحن لا نزيد على ذلك بل نعتمد على التشبيه والتصوير لتقريب الفكرة وأما الحقيقة كما هي كاملة لا نستطيع أن نجدها لأنها أعلى وأقوى من العقل لذلك نصلي أن يعلن الله لنا هذه الحقيقة في مجيئه الثاني وهذا رجاؤنا الوحيد



والسؤال مادامت هذه الحقيقة (الثالوث) أعلي وأقوي من العقل فلماذا الله يحاسب العقلاء فقط يوم الدينونه أم سيحاسب العقلاء والمجانين؟

ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت سؤالي


----------



## Al Rashed (15 يناير 2006)

> وأحب أن أنوه إلى أن كلمة( الله )تتألف من جزئين وهما :
> 
> الـ له والتي تعني بالحرف
> ال إله
> ...



اذا كانت كلمة الله هي تدل على طبيعة و ليست شخص  

اذا فما هو الاسم الذي يدل على اسم الرب ؟ 



> نحن اولاد نور اي اولاد الرب ولسنا عبيد



نضرية جديد !! 

ممكن تشرح لي شنو المعنى من هذا الشئ ؟  

واذا كنت لست بعبد اذا لماذا تعبد ؟ 



> فلو أدركنا سبب تجسده بدلا من كيفية ذلك، لتيسر لنا معرفة الثالوث.



طيب ممكن تقول لي سبب تجسده ؟ 



> أنت كأنك تسأل بسؤالك :" ما هي طبيعة الخالق التي أستطيع أن أستوعبها بعقلي المخلوق؟"
> والإجابة أننا مستحيل إعطاء أي مثال فوق طاقة و حيز العقل البشري المحدود. فأي مثال سيعطى سيكون مألوف لديك.



انا ابي اعرف شنو انتو الي فاهمين  انا ابي افهم ما قصدكم من الثالوث الذي يشير الى شئ واحد 

اذا كانت جوانب من شخصية الله كما قال My Rock  

اذا لماذا هذي الجوانب الثلاثة فقط ؟!   الليس هناك جوانب اخرى مثل القدرة و الارادة و العلم وغيرها الكثير  

اذا لما الجاونب الثلاثة هذي فقط     

ولماذا نقول عن الله انه ثالوث  الا يجيب ان نعبد الله كإله واحد بدون تفصيلات  بدون ذكر الاب و الابن و الروح القدس  

نعبد ذات واحدة و هي الله  والعبادة تكون لذات ام لصفات ؟  

لماذا هذي الصفات من بين كل الصفات ؟ 



> الماء مثلا له الجانب الصلب، و السائل و الغازي. و جوهره ماء. الحالة الصلبة تختلف عن السائلة و لكنها لها نفس المحتوى.



ولكن الماء جامد و لا يمكن تشبيه الحي بالجامد 

والماء ما اصبح صلب او سائل او جامد  الا بتأثيرات خارجية عليه و ليس بذاته  


انا ابي الثالوث كما تفهمو انتو  حتى اعرف الشئ الذي تعتقدون به بضبط  

فلا استطيع ان احاوركم على شئ لا افهمه  ما اقدر احاوركم على شئ و انت تعتقدو شئ اخر  

لذلك يجيب علي اولا فهم الثالوث الذي تعتقدون به الاولا .


----------



## Al Rashed (15 يناير 2006)

> اسمع مايقوله محمد :
> من اذى ذميا فقد اذاني
> من اذى ذميا فهو خصمي الى يوم القيامة



شكرا لك فريد لانك تعلم هذا الشئ وشوف الاذى الي لاقه محمد صلى الله عليه واله  بعينك 



> تعديت الحدود يا محمدي و مصير امثالك الطرد يا قليل الادب
> 
> من هو منفصم اليس محمدك الذي اراد الانتحار؟



.................


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

*من أذي ذميا فقد أذاني 
حديث ضعيف وغير موجود في الصحيحيين ده اول حاجة 
ثانيا مكان الحديث هو كنز العمال والعلماء كذبوا ان يقول رسول الاسلام هذا الحديث لانه بكل بساطه هما قالوا ان قد يكون أذي الذمي من اجل حق 
ثم انه من غير المنطقي ان يقول الرسول (تنبيه إداري يرجى عدم الشتم ) والذي امره اله الاسلام ان يقاتلنا حتي نسلم ان يقول حديث كهذا ان من مؤيدي انه حديث ضعيف*


----------



## Al Rashed (16 يناير 2006)

> من أذي ذميا فقد أذاني
> حديث ضعيف وغير موجود في الصحيحيين ده اول حاجة
> ثانيا مكان الحديث هو كنز العمال والعلماء كذبوا ان يقول رسول الاسلام هذا الحديث لانه بكل بساطه هما قالوا ان قد يكون أذي الذمي من اجل حق
> ثم انه من غير المنطقي ان يقول رسول الارهاب والذي امره اله الاسلام ان يقاتلنا حتي نسلم ان يقول حديث كهذا ان من مؤيدي انه حديث ضعيف



ارجو الا تخرج عن الموضوع 

وانا اطلب من المشرفين حدف رده و ردي هذا  

لان انا طلبت من البداية انه ما يكون للأسلامية علاقة بالموضوع 

ثم ان هذا الحديث موجود في الصحيح و موجود عند الشيعة    وحتى موجود في القران كلام شبيه  

لذا ارجو الا تزور الحقائق


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> ارجو الا تخرج عن الموضوع
> 
> وانا اطلب من المشرفين حدف رده و ردي هذا
> 
> ...


ايها المسلم التقي هاتلي الحديث من الصحيحين وانا اقسملك اني سأترك المنتدي وانا متأكده انك لن تجده وانا ماليش دعو بالشيعه هاتلي الحديث من مسلم او البخاري  الرسول (تنبيه إداري يرجى عدم الشتم إنذار أخير )لم يقل ذلك الحديق وقلت لك الحديث مكانه كنز العمال وهو يخرج فقط اوقات ما تحتاج الدول العربية علماؤها في السياسة لتحسين سورة المسلميين


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

كل أيات التسامح نسخت بسورة السيف الللي هي التوبة 
واذا اردت جدول ايات الناسخ والمنسوخ ممكن اكتبها لحضرتك التوبة 29 نسخت 164 اية بالقرأن من ايات التسامح مع اليهود والنصاري


----------



## Muneer (16 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ايها المسلم التقي هاتلي الحديث من الصحيحين وانا اقسملك اني سأترك المنتدي وانا متأكده انك لن تجده وانا ماليش دعو بالشيعه هاتلي الحديث من مسلم او البخاري فرسولك الارهابي لم يقل ذلك الحديق وقلت لك الحديث مكانه كنز العمال وهو يخرج فقط اوقات ما تحتاج الدول العربية علماؤها في السياسة لتحسين سورة المسلميين




عزيز maarttina 

لايجوز كلامك هذا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..

انا اطلب من المشرف العام My Rock ان ينظر في هذا الكلام , ولو صدر من عضو مسلم كلام يسيء الى المسيح لتم 

حذف عضويته على الفور وبدون انذار , عزيزي My Rock انا اعرف انك لاترضى ان يحصل مثل هذا الشيء بين اي 

احد من المحاورين في المنتدى , لذلك الرجاء منك التصرف في الموضوع ..

تحياتي للجميع

سلاااااااااااااااام​


----------



## Al Rashed (16 يناير 2006)

لحد الان الي فهمته منكم بخصوص التثليث و الاقنوم 

على حسب قول My Rock 

انها جوانب من شخصية واحدة   ولكن هذا غير منطقيا نوعا ما  

لان هناك غير هذي الجوانب اذا كانت موجودة فهناك القدرة و العلم و غيرها من الجوانب  

لذلك فهي لم تفي بالغرض 

وكذلك الامثلة الي ذكرتوها من الطبيعة مع انه لا يجوز التشبيه حتى عندكم 

سفر اشعياء 40: 18 فبمن تشبهون الله و اي شبه تعادلون به 

ولكن بناخدها بعين الاعتبار   تقريبا كل الامثلة لم تفي بالغرض    و لكن في مثال من امثلة  

لعله يشرح الفكرة 



> الماء مثلا له الجانب الصلب، و السائل و الغازي. و جوهره ماء. الحالة الصلبة تختلف عن السائلة و لكنها لها نفس المحتوى.



طيب هنا سؤال  

متى يكون الله في جانب الابن و متى في جانب الاب و متى في جانب روح القدس ؟ 

نعرف ان الماء عند درجات حرارة معينة يتجمد و يسيل و يتبخر  

مع ان التشبيه مرفوض و لكن  كشرح للفكرة و تقريب للمعنى الي انتو تعتقدو به


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع



			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لحد الان الي فهمته منكم بخصوص التثليث و الاقنوم
> 
> على حسب قول My Rock
> 
> ...


 
القدرة تعول من جانب الله الكاءن في ذاته, و العلم هو في فكر الله, يعني هذه الجزئيات هي من الجهات الثلاثة






> وكذلك الامثلة الي ذكرتوها من الطبيعة مع انه لا يجوز التشبيه حتى عندكم
> 
> سفر اشعياء 40: 18 فبمن تشبهون الله و اي شبه تعادلون به


 
نحن لم نشبه الله, بل حاولنا تقريب طبيعته الذي يفوق العقل عن تصورها بمثال بسيط





> متى يكون الله في جانب الابن و متى في جانب الاب و متى في جانب روح القدس ؟


 

مثال بسيط و هزيل جدا, شخص واقف في الوصط, و في ثلاث اشخاص, الاول ينظر اليه من فوق, و الاخر من الامام و الاخير من الخلف, في كل واحد منهم بيشوف جزء من هذا الشخص, لكن الشخص هو نفسه و هو حاوي لهذه الزوايا الثلاث في الوقت نفسه, كذلك الله, فنظرة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هي اله واحد و النظر فيها في اي وقت هو النظر في الله, يعني الله هو الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس في كل أن, لانه اله واحد لا ثلاثة





> نعرف ان الماء عند درجات حرارة معينة يتجمد و يسيل و يتبخر
> 
> مع ان التشبيه مرفوض و لكن كشرح للفكرة و تقريب للمعنى الي انتو تعتقدو به


 
عزيزي, ترفض او تقبل التشبيه هذا امر يرجعلك, احنا بنحاول نجسب على سؤالك و هو الثالوث, فقبوله من عدمه امر يخصك لا احد يغصبك عليه, فلو انت مقرر ان لا تقبل, بعد مية سنة ما يغير الكلام اي شئ, نحن ردينا على سؤالك, و الباقي يرجع الك...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## maarttina (17 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> عزيز maarttina
> 
> لايجوز كلامك هذا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
> 
> ...



معلهش اصلي انا متبعه سنة اله الاسلام ورسوله الكرم 
والهك قال من اعتدي عليكم فاعتدوا عليه مثل ما اعتدي عليكم 
وانا شاطره وبحب اسمع الكلام انتو فضلتوا 1400 سنة تشتمنوا فينا وتفتروا علي كتابنا المقدس ولما كنا بندافع كانت بتتقطع السنتنا 
وعلي العموم انا مشبشتمش لفظ ارهابي ده الحقيقة فامثال بن لادن لا يحتاجون سوي احاديث من احاديث رولك لتبرر م يفعلوه


----------



## Al Rashed (17 يناير 2006)

> القدرة تعول من جانب الله الكاءن في ذاته, و العلم هو في فكر الله, يعني هذه الجزئيات هي من الجهات الثلاثة



يعني افهم من كلامك انه كل مجموعة من الصفات و الخصائص تندرج في واحدة من هذي الاقانيم ؟ 



> نحن لم نشبه الله, بل حاولنا تقريب طبيعته الذي يفوق العقل عن تصورها بمثال بسيط



الا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس شرح لثالوث و ما هو بضبط ؟  



> مثال بسيط و هزيل جدا, شخص واقف في الوصط, و في ثلاث اشخاص, الاول ينظر اليه من فوق, و الاخر من الامام و الاخير من الخلف, في كل واحد منهم بيشوف جزء من هذا الشخص, لكن الشخص هو نفسه و هو حاوي لهذه الزوايا الثلاث في الوقت نفسه, كذلك الله, فنظرة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هي اله واحد و النظر فيها في اي وقت هو النظر في الله, يعني الله هو الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس في كل أن, لانه اله واحد لا ثلاثة



المثال مع الاسف ناقص يا اخي My Rock 

لان لو وقفو 4 اشخاص كلن في جهة راح يشوفو 4 زوايا 

وكذلك لو قفو 100 شخص كل شخص راح يشوف هذا الرجل من زاوية   

ولكن حسب التعريف هذا الي تقوله انت 

تارة يصبح الابن و تارة يصبح الاب و تارة يصبح الروح القدس !! 

طيب ما الفرق بينهما ؟ واذا كانو يدل على إله واحد لماذا تقولو ثالوث ؟ لماذا تقولو اب ابن روح قدس 

قولو الله وخلاص ولا داعي لهذا الثلاثي   والله انا غلطان ؟ 



> عزيزي, ترفض او تقبل التشبيه هذا امر يرجعلك, احنا بنحاول نجسب على سؤالك و هو الثالوث, فقبوله من عدمه امر يخصك لا احد يغصبك عليه, فلو انت مقرر ان لا تقبل, بعد مية سنة ما يغير الكلام اي شئ, نحن ردينا على سؤالك, و الباقي يرجع الك...



انا فقط ابي افهم وجهة نضركم لثالوث  اريد ان اعرف ماهو الشئ الذي تعتقدون به في الثالوث  

حتى استطيع ان احواركم  كيف احاوركم على شئ و انتو تؤمنو بشئ اخر ؟ 

لذلك يجب ان افهم الشئ الذي تعتقدون به ما هو بالضبط 
من بعدها نبدأ النقاش


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> يعني افهم من كلامك انه كل مجموعة من الصفات و الخصائص تندرج في واحدة من هذي الاقانيم ؟


 
الله صفاته واحدة و ثابتة, لا توجد صفات في الاب غير مودودة بالابن, يعني لا يوجد تباين او اختلاف في الصفات الالهية




> الا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس شرح لثالوث و ما هو بضبط ؟


 

هل يوجد في القرأن ما يشرح طبيعة الله و شخصه؟




> المثال مع الاسف ناقص يا اخي My Rock
> 
> لان لو وقفو 4 اشخاص كلن في جهة راح يشوفو 4 زوايا
> 
> وكذلك لو قفو 100 شخص كل شخص راح يشوف هذا الرجل من زاوية


 

المثل يضرب و لا يقاس,,,



> ولكن حسب التعريف هذا الي تقوله انت
> 
> تارة يصبح الابن و تارة يصبح الاب و تارة يصبح الروح القدس !!


 
بربك, كيف فهمت هذا مما قلت, متى اشرت الى احتمالية حدوث هذا الامر؟




> طيب ما الفرق بينهما ؟ واذا كانو يدل على إله واحد لماذا تقولو ثالوث ؟ لماذا تقولو اب ابن روح قدس
> 
> قولو الله وخلاص ولا داعي لهذا الثلاثي والله انا غلطان ؟


 
نحن لم نقل عزيزي, بل هذا اعلان الله, الله اعلن في الكتاب المقدس 


ســـــــلام و نعمــــــــة


----------



## Al Rashed (25 يناير 2006)

> الله صفاته واحدة و ثابتة, لا توجد صفات في الاب غير مودودة بالابن, يعني لا يوجد تباين او اختلاف في الصفات الالهية



طيب ما هو اقنوم الاب و ما هو اقنوم الابن و ما هو اقنوم الروح القدس ؟ 

ما الفرق 



> هل يوجد في القرأن ما يشرح طبيعة الله و شخصه؟



لا تجيب عن السؤال بسؤال مثله  بل جاوب 

اطرح موضوع  كموضوعي هذا او اي  عنوان في منتدى حوار الاسلام 

ومثل ما قلت انا في بداية الامر هذا حوار خاص بالمسيحية ولا علاقة للأسلام في شئ  

انت اطرح هذا الشئ في حوار مستقل و احنا ان شاء الله نرد عليك 

والان جاوب 



> المثل يضرب و لا يقاس,,,



اوكي المثل لا يفي بالغرض 

وهل هذا المثل موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 



> بربك, كيف فهمت هذا مما قلت, متى اشرت الى احتمالية حدوث هذا الامر؟



من نفس الامثلة الي ذكروها اخوانك  مثال الماء  



> نحن لم نقل عزيزي, بل هذا اعلان الله, الله اعلن في الكتاب المقدس



كيف ذلك هات لي كل الايات الي تقول بالتثليث  وهل التثليث جديد ام قديم ؟  

وهل يوجد تثليث في العهد القديم ؟   

وما هو معنى التثليث اصلن  و ما المقصود به  و كيف تعتقدون به


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> طيب ما هو اقنوم الاب و ما هو اقنوم الابن و ما هو اقنوم الروح القدس ؟
> 
> ما الفرق


 

إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:

**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  

*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  

** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*









> اوكي المثل لا يفي بالغرض


 

يا عزيزي, المراد بالمثل هو توصيل فكرة, لا تطبيق المثل مئة بالمئة على شخص الله, فأنت تركت معنى المثل و ركزت على خصوصياته


وهل هذا المثل موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 





> من نفس الامثلة الي ذكروها اخوانك مثال الماء


 
هل الماء عندما يتحول من الحالة السائلة الى الصلب كالتجمد, يفقد خواصه كماء؟ يبقى الماء ماء حتى لو تجمد او تبخر







> كيف ذلك هات لي كل الايات الي تقول بالتثليث وهل التثليث جديد ام قديم ؟


 

اذا قلنا التثليث جديد هذا معناه ان الله يتغير و صفاته تتغير و هذا لا يتماشى اطلاقا مع الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله هو هو اليوم و امس و الى الابد, يعني لا يتغير

في اشارات الى الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم و ساذكر لك البعض منها 

قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - 

في سفر التثنية الثاني تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.








> وهل يوجد تثليث في العهد القديم ؟


 
نعم توجد الكثير من النصوص التي تذكر التثليث في العهد القديم




> وما هو معنى التثليث اصلن و ما المقصود به و كيف تعتقدون به


 

شرحته في بداية ردي هذا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> طيب ما هو اقنوم الاب و ما هو اقنوم الابن و ما هو اقنوم الروح القدس ؟
> 
> ما الفرق


 

إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:

**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  

*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  

** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*









> اوكي المثل لا يفي بالغرض


 

يا عزيزي, المراد بالمثل هو توصيل فكرة, لا تطبيق المثل مئة بالمئة على شخص الله, فأنت تركت معنى المثل و ركزت على خصوصياته


وهل هذا المثل موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 





> من نفس الامثلة الي ذكروها اخوانك مثال الماء


 
هل الماء عندما يتحول من الحالة السائلة الى الصلب كالتجمد, يفقد خواصه كماء؟ يبقى الماء ماء حتى لو تجمد او تبخر







> كيف ذلك هات لي كل الايات الي تقول بالتثليث وهل التثليث جديد ام قديم ؟


 

اذا قلنا التثليث جديد هذا معناه ان الله يتغير و صفاته تتغير و هذا لا يتماشى اطلاقا مع الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله هو هو اليوم و امس و الى الابد, يعني لا يتغير

في اشارات الى الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم و ساذكر لك البعض منها 

قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - 

في سفر التثنية الثاني تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.








> وهل يوجد تثليث في العهد القديم ؟


 
نعم توجد الكثير من النصوص التي تذكر التثليث في العهد القديم




> وما هو معنى التثليث اصلن و ما المقصود به و كيف تعتقدون به


 

شرحته في بداية ردي هذا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (26 يناير 2006)

> *فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].
> 
> *والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].
> 
> * والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)



* والله رحمن رحيم  برحمته : اذ ان الله له الرحمة التي يرحم بها جميع المخلوقات وهي الرحمة العامة وهي التي يعبر عنها بلفظ " رحمن " 
وهناك الرحمة الخاصة التي يرحم بها المؤمنين وهي التي بلفظ " رحيم " 

* والله مبصر ببصره : اي ان الله له بصر يرى الاشياء ويرى الكون كله  و يعبر عنه بلفظ البصير 

* والله له سمع بسمعه : اي ان الله له سمع يسمع  و يجب  و يعبر عنه بلفظ السميع  

* والله ايضا الخالق : يعني انه خالق كل شئ مما نراه ومما ما لا نراه 

* والله عنده العدل : وهو العدل الكامل 

كم صار هذا ؟ واحد اثنين ثلاثة اربعة خمسة ستة سبعة ثمانية  



> في اشارات الى الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم و ساذكر لك البعض منها
> 
> قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .
> 
> ...


 
هذا دليل على انه لا يجود تثليث في العهد القديم   فلفظ الجمع جاءت حتى في القران   وهذي بعضها 

الم يروا كم اهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الارض ما لم نمكن لكم وارسلنا السماء عليهم مدرارا وجعلنا الانهار تجري من تحتهم فاهلكناهم بذنوبهم وانشانا من بعدهم قرنا اخرين 
سورة الأنعام - سورة 6 - آية 6

ولو شاء الله ما اشركوا وما جعلناك عليهم حفيظا وما انت عليهم بوكيل 
سورة الأنعام - سورة 6 - آية 107

ثم جعلناكم خلائف في الارض من بعدهم لننظر كيف تعملون 
 سورة يونس - سورة 10 - آية 14

وما خلقنا السماوات والارض وما بينهما الا بالحق وان الساعة لاتية فاصفح الصفح الجميل 
سورة الحجر - سورة 15 - آية 85

ولقد كرمنا بني ادم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا 
سورة الإسراء - سورة 17 - آية 70


وجاءت في مواضع كثيرة  و هذا لا يدل على التثليث ابدا و كيف فسرتو العهد القديم على هذا النحو 


وعندي سؤال اخر  العهد القديم هو تبع اليهود صح ؟  اذا لماذا اليهود لا يؤمنو بكم  ؟  



> نعم توجد الكثير من النصوص التي تذكر التثليث في العهد القديم


يا ريت لو تذكرها 



> شرحته في بداية ردي هذا



الى الان لم تدخل عقلي فكرة التثليث  

وانت ذكرت الكلمة  و انا ذكرت لك امثلة كثيرة   

وانا اقول لك هذي اسمائه و صفاته لذاته  

الذات واحدة و الصفات كثيرة   وسؤال اخر هل التثليث في الذات ؟  

لان انت قلت ان الذات هي الي تعبر عنها بالاب   

وتبقى الاثنتين الي ذكرتهم انت خارجة عن الذات  

ام انها داخلة ؟ 



> هل الماء عندما يتحول من الحالة السائلة الى الصلب كالتجمد, يفقد خواصه كماء؟ يبقى الماء ماء حتى لو تجمد او تبخر


هذا كان رد على سؤالك  



> بربك, كيف فهمت هذا مما قلت, متى اشرت الى احتمالية حدوث هذا الامر؟



عندما قلت لك 

تارة يصبح الاب و تارة الابن و تارة الروح  


تحياتي لك و في انتضار الجواب الشافي


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

[quote=Al Rashed]* والله رحمن رحيم برحمته : اذ ان الله له الرحمة التي يرحم بها جميع المخلوقات وهي الرحمة العامة وهي التي يعبر عنها بلفظ " رحمن " 
وهناك الرحمة الخاصة التي يرحم بها المؤمنين وهي التي بلفظ " رحيم " 

* والله مبصر ببصره : اي ان الله له بصر يرى الاشياء ويرى الكون كله و يعبر عنه بلفظ البصير 

* والله له سمع بسمعه : اي ان الله له سمع يسمع و يجب و يعبر عنه بلفظ السميع 

* والله ايضا الخالق : يعني انه خالق كل شئ مما نراه ومما ما لا نراه 

* والله عنده العدل : وهو العدل الكامل 

كم صار هذا ؟ واحد اثنين ثلاثة اربعة خمسة ستة سبعة ثمانية 


[/quote]


هذه صفات الله و ليست لها علاقة باللاهوت


[QUOTE]هذا دليل على انه لا يجود تثليث في العهد القديم فلفظ الجمع جاءت حتى في القران وهذي بعضها [/QUOTE]


اسمع عزيزي الراشد, نحن في حوار عقلاني هادف يستوجب ابسط قوانين المحوارات, اذ تؤيلك للنص مرفوض بشدة عزيزي و احذرك من تكرار الامر هذا, فالنص يدل على اللاهوت بحسب اللغة التي كتب فيها الكتاب المقدس, و نحن بصدد التكلم عن الكتاب المقدس, فما دخل القرأن في الموضوع؟ انت قلت بالبداية ان نترك الموضوع بعيد على الاسلاميات, و اراك تنقض شرط انت اتخ1ته, لذلك ارجوا منك التأني عند الرد في المستقبل, فهي ليست مسألة من يكتب اكثر و من يضع نص اكثر من الاخر


[QUOTE] 
وجاءت في مواضع كثيرة و هذا لا يدل على التثليث ابدا و كيف فسرتو العهد القديم على هذا النحو 
[/QUOTE]

في سفر التثنية الثاني تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
*وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.* 


[QUOTE] 
وعندي سؤال اخر العهد القديم هو تبع اليهود صح ؟ اذا لماذا اليهود لا يؤمنو بكم ؟ 
[/QUOTE]


لا يؤمنون بالمسيح شئ, و تفسير النص شئ اخر, فالمعلومة الذي ذكرتا بخصوص الحمع لكن معنى الوحدة هي من اليهود نفسهم و ليس بشئ جديد من عندي, فاليهود يعرفون هذا المعنى, و ممكن الاخت مايا توضحلك الامر بكونها يهودية


[QUOTE] 
يا ريت لو تذكرها 
[/QUOTE]





نجد الايات الآتية :- " نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا " (تكوين 1 :26 ) "هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا " (تكوين 3 : 22 ) " هلم ننزل نبلبل هناك لسانهم " (تكوين 11 : 7 ) .
في هذه الآيات نجد ان الله العلي يتحدث بصيغة الجمع ، ولعل البعض يتساءل : -
هل استخدام صيغة الجمع عند حديث الله عن نفسه هو من قبيل التعظيم ؟؟ لا……لا ينبغي ان يتبادر الي ذهنك ان استخدامها هو نوع من التفخيم او التعظيم علي نحو ما اعتاد بعض ملوك الأزمنة الحديثة ان يتكلموا عند التعبير عن أنفسهم ، فان هذا التقليد لم يكن معروفا او مستخدما في العصور القديمة ، فالتاريخ و علماء اللغات يقطعون ويؤكدون بان ملكوك تلك الأزمنة لم تكن لهم هذه العادة.


++وكتب العهد القديم ( التوراة ) تشهد بذلك ، ونذكر ثلاثة أمثله فقط :- + الاول في مصر : فرعون مصر يتحدث الي يوسف : " قد جعلتك علي كل ارض مصر " ( تكوين 41 : 41 )
+الثاني في بابل : نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل يقول : " انا نبوخذ نصر صدر امر مني بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامي " ( دانيال 4: 4 ،6 )

+ الثالث من فارس : داريوس ملك مملكة مادي : " انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا " ( عزرا 6 :12 )
اذن لم تكن عاده العظماء او الملوك الجمع في التحدث عن النفس للتعظيم


++ نقطة أخرى : هل استخدام صيغة الجمع في اللغة العبرية ( التي كتب بها اسفار العهد القديم ) يعني التعظيم ؟؟؟؟؟ …. لا يعني الجمع بالمتكلم عن نفسه التعظيم كما هو الحال مثلا في اللغة العربية ، وهذا معروف تماما عند علماء اللغة او المتكلمين بها …


أذن لم يكن استخدام الله لصيغة الجمع عند الحديث هو نوع من التعظيم . وبذلك لا يبقي أمامنا إلا ان ندرك جميعا ان هذه كلها لم تكن الا لوجود الثالوث الاقنومي في الجوهر الإلهي الواحد.


*2- في سفر المزامير*


نجد آلايات الآتية : + " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنا أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن.
"بكلمه الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها ". (مزمور 33 : 6 ) وهنا كلمه الرب : أقنوم الابن ، الأب : أقنوم الأب ، نسمه فيه : أقنوم الروح القدس.


*3- وفي سفر الأمثال**
*

نجد الآيات آلاتية : " أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت " (امثال 30 : 2-4 )
وقد جاء في بعض التقاليد اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول. …..

هذا السر لم يكشف بوضوح الا بتجسد أقنوم الابن ومجئية في ملء الزمان.


*4**
- و اشعياء النبي
*

سجل في سفره ان الله يقول :
" من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا " ( اشعياء 6 : 8 ) هنا أرسل بصيغة المفرد و من أجلنا بصيغة الجمع .
" أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات .منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه" ( اشعياء 48 : 12، 17 )
نلاحظ هنا : التكلم : أقنوم الابن ،،،، والسيد الرب : أقنوم الأب الذي أرسل الابن،،،،وروحه : أقنوم الروح القدس.

*5**
-و دانيال النبي

*
سجل في رؤياه : " كنت آري في رؤى الليل وإذا سحاب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء الي القديم الأيام … فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض " ( دانيال 7 : 13، 14 )
فمن يكون أذن ابن الإنسان هذا الذي أعطى سلطانا ومجدا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم وسلطانة سلطان ابدي ومملكته لا ينقرض؟؟



*6- وفي سفر زكريا النبي*


يقول :
" ترنمي وافرحي يا بنت صهيون لأني هاأنذا آت واسكن في وسطك يقول الرب .فيتصل أمم كثيرة بالرب في ذلك اليوم ويكونون لي شعبا فاسكن في وسطك فتعلمين ان رب الجنود قد أرسلني إليك " ( زكريا 2 : 10،11 )

من هو هذا الرب المرسل من رب الجنود ، والذي يأتي ويسكن في وسط الشعب ويجعل الأمم الكثيرة تتصل بالرب ويكونون في نفس الوقت له هو شعبا ؟؟؟ نلاحظ انه التفسير الوحيد فعلا انه –تجسد –السيد المسيح له المجد ( الابن ) الاقنوم . فالسيد المسيح موجود منذ الأزل وانما تجسده هو لفداءنا .
الاخوة الأعزاء كل هذه الآيات والبراهين والإشارات ( من العهد القديم – التوراة ) كتبت قبل تجسد السيد الميسح له المجد بقرون كثيرة - دلائل قوية وصريحة- تعلن بقوة و وضوح بان- الله الواحد - هو الأب الاقنوم -والابن الاقنوم -والروح القدس الاقنوم .
اما في العهد الجديد فهو قد أعلن بكل كل وضوح وصراحة و عدد كثير من الآيات والإعلانات ألالهيه ان السيد الميسح هو أحد اقنيم الله الواحد وهو ابن الله وهو الاتئ لفداء الإنسان من الهلاك ..




*+++بعض من أدلة العهد الجديد ( الإنجيل ):-**
*


كشف لنا العهد الجديد بوضوح تام عن عقيدة التثليث بمجئ ابن الله وتجسده ، وكانت هناك توكيدات كتابيه تعلن عن الثـــــــــالـــوث القــــــــدوس منها:-


1- في بشارة الملاك للعذراء مريم بميلاد يسوع قال الملاك : -

" الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " ( لوقا 1 :35 ) هنا الروح القدس : أقنوم الروح القدس. – قوة العلي : أقنوم الأب - القدوس المولود : اقنوم الابن.


2-في عماد السيد المسيح له المجد في نهر الأردن يذكر متي البشير في إنجيله :-
" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء . وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأي روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه . وصوت من السموات قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت " ( متي 3 : 16 ، 17 )
هنا المتكلم من السماء : أقنوم الأب - الصاعد من الماء : أقنوم الابن المتجسد – النازل من السماء مثل حمامة : أقنوم الروح القدس.


3-في حديث السيد المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه عن الروح القدس قال لهم : " و اما المعزي الروح القدس الذي
سيرسله الأب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شئ" ( يوحنا 14 :26 ) " ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا إليكم من الأب روح الحق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق " (يوحنا 15 :26) - المتكلم هو : أقنوم الابن - روح الحق المعزي : أقنوم الروح القدس - الذي ينبثق منه الروح القدس : اقنوم الاب .


4
- في حديث السيد المسيح له المجد مع المرأة السامرية قال لها : " ولكن تاتي ساعة وهي الان حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للاب بالروح والحق " (يوحنا 4 :23 ) هنا الاب : اقنوم الاب – الروح : اقنوم الروح القدس – الحق : اقنوم الابن (كما قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه انه الحق في ( يوحنا 14 : 6 )


5-في ارساليه السيد المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه قال لهم : " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس" ( متي 28 : 19 )


6- وذكر القديس متي ان السيد المسيح له المجد تمت فيه نبوه اشعياء النبي القائله :
" هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته . حبيبي الذي سرتبه اضع روحي عليه" ( متي 12 :18 ) المتكلم هو : اقنوم الاب – فتاي وحبيبي : اقنوم الابن – روحي : اقنوم الروح القدس.

7
- وشهد الرسل امام رئيس الكهنة حين قبض عليهم وقالوا : " ونحن شهود له -(للابن )- بهذه الامور والروح القدس ايضا الذي اعطاه الله – (الاب)- للذين يطيعونه". (اعمال 5 : 32 )


8- وقال القديس بولس الرسول ايضا : " ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الي قلوبكم " (غلاطية 4 : 6 ) الله هو : اقنوم الاب – روح ابنه : اقنوم الروح القدس – ابنه : اقنوم الروح القدس .


9- وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول : " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب والابن والروح القدس . وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم *واحــــــــــــد*". (1 يوحنا 5 : 7 )




*+++المسيحية امنت بالتثليث منذ بدايتها وليس بعد فتره +++**
*

ومما يؤيد ان المسيحيين منذ فجر المسيحية كانوا يعتقدون في اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم مما يلي:-


1- البسملة : - البسمله التي يبداء بها المسيحيون صلواتهم ، ويستخدمونها منذ القرن الاول في الطقوس والعبادة الكنسية ، وهي " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد .امين ."
2
- التماجيد والتسابيح والالحان الكنسية : التي سبحت بها الكنيسة منذ نشأتها ومازالت تسبح بها الي الان تزخر بعقيدة التثليث و التوحيد ومثال الي ذلك لحن " المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد الان وكل اوان والي الابد .امين ."
3
-قوانين الايمان :- . قانون ايمان الرسل . قانون ايمان مجمع نيقية 325م . قانون مجمع افسس الاول 431م كلها نادت بان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم: الاب والابن والروح القدس.
4
-اقوال اباء الكنيسة الاولين :-
تزخر بالاعتقاد في تثليث الاقانيم في كثير من اقوال الاباء في القرون الاولي للمسيحية مثل :- +" نحن نعتقد لا بثلاثة الهة بل باله واحد ذي ثلاثة اقانيم " ( الكاتب يوستينوس الشهيد ولد في 100 – استشهد في 164 م) +" الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد ولكنهم ليسوا اقنوما واحدا بل ثلاثة اقانيم " (الكاتب ترتليانوس).

والكثيير الكثيير من اقوال وكتب الاباء منذ فجر الديانة المسيحية والي اليوم نفس نفس الايمان *ان الله واحد** مثلث اقنومي*.

الشواهد الكتابية الاتية توضح مساواه الاقانيم الثلاثة :-

"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ". (متي 28 :19 ) هنا الاب ذكر اولا ، ثم الابن ، ثم الروح القدس .

" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله ( الاب ) وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين " (2 كورنثوس 13 :14 ) هنا ذكر الابن ، ثم الاب ، ثم الروح القدس .

" أما انتم آيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم علي إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الأب ) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20 : 21 ) هنا ذكر الروح القدس في الأول ، ثم الأب ، ثم الابن .

الى الان لم تدخل عقلي فكرة التثليث 

وانت ذكرت الكلمة و انا ذكرت لك امثلة كثيرة 

وانا اقول لك هذي اسمائه و صفاته لذاته 

الذات واحدة و الصفات كثيرة وسؤال اخر هل التثليث في الذات ؟ 




> لان انت قلت ان الذات هي الي تعبر عنها بالاب
> 
> وتبقى الاثنتين الي ذكرتهم انت خارجة عن الذات


 
متى قلت ان الاقنومين الثانيين هم خارج ذات الله؟
يا عزيزي, بكل محبة, حاول تجمع و تركز معي, من كم رد ذاكرينلك ان اقنوم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس في جوهر واحد و في ذات واحدة...


​


----------



## Al Rashed (28 يناير 2006)

> هذه صفات الله و ليست لها علاقة باللاهوت





> *والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].


هذي صفة الكلام  



> اسمع عزيزي الراشد, نحن في حوار عقلاني هادف يستوجب ابسط قوانين المحوارات, اذ تؤيلك للنص مرفوض بشدة عزيزي و احذرك من تكرار الامر هذا, فالنص يدل على اللاهوت بحسب اللغة التي كتب فيها الكتاب المقدس, و نحن بصدد التكلم عن الكتاب المقدس, فما دخل القرأن في الموضوع؟ انت قلت بالبداية ان نترك الموضوع بعيد على الاسلاميات, و اراك تنقض شرط انت اتخ1ته, لذلك ارجوا منك التأني عند الرد في المستقبل, فهي ليست مسألة من يكتب اكثر و من يضع نص اكثر من الاخر


انا ما وضعت القران الا عشان اضرب لك مثال  

فالقران جاءت فيه لفظ الجمع كثيرا و انت اتيت لي بأيات فيها لفظ الجمع  

وانت فسرتها بنفسك انها تعني الثالوث 



> لا يؤمنون بالمسيح شئ, و تفسير النص شئ اخر, فالمعلومة الذي ذكرتا بخصوص الحمع لكن معنى الوحدة هي من اليهود نفسهم و ليس بشئ جديد من عندي, فاليهود يعرفون هذا المعنى, و ممكن الاخت مايا توضحلك الامر بكونها يهودية


يعني اليهود يعتقدون بالثالوث ايضا ؟  



> هل استخدام صيغة الجمع عند حديث الله عن نفسه هو من قبيل التعظيم ؟؟ لا……لا ينبغي ان يتبادر الي ذهنك ان استخدامها هو نوع من التفخيم او التعظيم علي نحو ما اعتاد بعض ملوك الأزمنة الحديثة ان يتكلموا عند التعبير عن أنفسهم ، فان هذا التقليد لم يكن معروفا او مستخدما في العصور القديمة ، فالتاريخ و علماء اللغات يقطعون ويؤكدون بان ملكوك تلك الأزمنة لم تكن لهم هذه العادة.


نعم استخدموها قديما 


> ++وكتب العهد القديم ( التوراة ) تشهد بذلك ، ونذكر ثلاثة أمثله فقط :- + الاول في مصر : فرعون مصر يتحدث الي يوسف : " قد جعلتك علي كل ارض مصر " ( تكوين 41 : 41 )
> +الثاني في بابل : نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل يقول : " انا نبوخذ نصر صدر امر مني بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامي " ( دانيال 4: 4 ،6 )
> 
> + الثالث من فارس : داريوس ملك مملكة مادي : " انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا " ( عزرا 6 :12 )
> ...



طيب وهل فسروها اليود قبلا بالتثليث او بالجمع  ؟ ام بالوحدة ؟ 



> نجد آلايات الآتية : + " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنا أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن.
> "بكلمه الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها ". (مزمور 33 : 6 ) وهنا كلمه الرب : أقنوم الابن ، الأب : أقنوم الأب ، نسمه فيه : أقنوم الروح القدس.



قال فلان  لفلان  هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان شخصا واحد يكلم نفسه  او اثنين ؟ 

قال الرب لربي  هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان إله واحد يتكلم او اثنين ؟ 

ارجو ان تفهمني كيف هذا يحصل 




> نجد الآيات آلاتية : " أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت " (امثال 30 : 2-4 )
> وقد جاء في بعض التقاليد اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول. …..
> 
> هذا السر لم يكشف بوضوح الا بتجسد أقنوم الابن ومجئية في ملء الزمان.



مرة اخرى شخصين    سنقف عن هاتين الايتين و بعدين بنكمل البقية حتى تشرح لي  



> كشف لنا العهد الجديد بوضوح تام عن عقيدة التثليث بمجئ ابن الله وتجسده


يعني اقنوم الابن هو الذي تجسد في المسيح ؟  والاقنومين الاخرين اين كانو ؟ 

اشرح لي  ارجوك 

لا اريد ان اطيل كثيرا في ردي سوف نناقش هذي النقاط ثم نرجع للباقين


----------



## Al Rashed (28 يناير 2006)

> هذه صفات الله و ليست لها علاقة باللاهوت





> *والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].


هذي صفة الكلام  



> اسمع عزيزي الراشد, نحن في حوار عقلاني هادف يستوجب ابسط قوانين المحوارات, اذ تؤيلك للنص مرفوض بشدة عزيزي و احذرك من تكرار الامر هذا, فالنص يدل على اللاهوت بحسب اللغة التي كتب فيها الكتاب المقدس, و نحن بصدد التكلم عن الكتاب المقدس, فما دخل القرأن في الموضوع؟ انت قلت بالبداية ان نترك الموضوع بعيد على الاسلاميات, و اراك تنقض شرط انت اتخ1ته, لذلك ارجوا منك التأني عند الرد في المستقبل, فهي ليست مسألة من يكتب اكثر و من يضع نص اكثر من الاخر


انا ما وضعت القران الا عشان اضرب لك مثال  

فالقران جاءت فيه لفظ الجمع كثيرا و انت اتيت لي بأيات فيها لفظ الجمع  

وانت فسرتها بنفسك انها تعني الثالوث 



> لا يؤمنون بالمسيح شئ, و تفسير النص شئ اخر, فالمعلومة الذي ذكرتا بخصوص الحمع لكن معنى الوحدة هي من اليهود نفسهم و ليس بشئ جديد من عندي, فاليهود يعرفون هذا المعنى, و ممكن الاخت مايا توضحلك الامر بكونها يهودية


يعني اليهود يعتقدون بالثالوث ايضا ؟  



> هل استخدام صيغة الجمع عند حديث الله عن نفسه هو من قبيل التعظيم ؟؟ لا……لا ينبغي ان يتبادر الي ذهنك ان استخدامها هو نوع من التفخيم او التعظيم علي نحو ما اعتاد بعض ملوك الأزمنة الحديثة ان يتكلموا عند التعبير عن أنفسهم ، فان هذا التقليد لم يكن معروفا او مستخدما في العصور القديمة ، فالتاريخ و علماء اللغات يقطعون ويؤكدون بان ملكوك تلك الأزمنة لم تكن لهم هذه العادة.


نعم استخدموها قديما 


> ++وكتب العهد القديم ( التوراة ) تشهد بذلك ، ونذكر ثلاثة أمثله فقط :- + الاول في مصر : فرعون مصر يتحدث الي يوسف : " قد جعلتك علي كل ارض مصر " ( تكوين 41 : 41 )
> +الثاني في بابل : نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل يقول : " انا نبوخذ نصر صدر امر مني بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامي " ( دانيال 4: 4 ،6 )
> 
> + الثالث من فارس : داريوس ملك مملكة مادي : " انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا " ( عزرا 6 :12 )
> ...



طيب وهل فسروها اليود قبلا بالتثليث او بالجمع  ؟ ام بالوحدة ؟ 



> نجد آلايات الآتية : + " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنا أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن.
> "بكلمه الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها ". (مزمور 33 : 6 ) وهنا كلمه الرب : أقنوم الابن ، الأب : أقنوم الأب ، نسمه فيه : أقنوم الروح القدس.



قال فلان  لفلان  هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان شخصا واحد يكلم نفسه  او اثنين ؟ 

قال الرب لربي  هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان إله واحد يتكلم او اثنين ؟ 

ارجو ان تفهمني كيف هذا يحصل 




> نجد الآيات آلاتية : " أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت " (امثال 30 : 2-4 )
> وقد جاء في بعض التقاليد اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول. …..
> 
> هذا السر لم يكشف بوضوح الا بتجسد أقنوم الابن ومجئية في ملء الزمان.



مرة اخرى شخصين    سنقف عن هاتين الايتين و بعدين بنكمل البقية حتى تشرح لي  



> كشف لنا العهد الجديد بوضوح تام عن عقيدة التثليث بمجئ ابن الله وتجسده


يعني اقنوم الابن هو الذي تجسد في المسيح ؟  والاقنومين الاخرين اين كانو ؟ 

اشرح لي  ارجوك 

لا اريد ان اطيل كثيرا في ردي سوف نناقش هذي النقاط ثم نرجع للباقين


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> هذي صفة الكلام


 
ايش هو الي صفة الكلام؟ نحن نتكلم عن ان الله ناطق بكلمته, فالتكلم هي الصفة, لكن الكلمة ليست صفة يا عزيزي





> انا ما وضعت القران الا عشان اضرب لك مثال
> 
> فالقران جاءت فيه لفظ الجمع كثيرا و انت اتيت لي بأيات فيها لفظ الجمع
> 
> وانت فسرتها بنفسك انها تعني الثالوث


 
اولا ضع القرأن على جهة لاننا لن نستفيد منه بشئ في حوارنا هذا, فتفسير نصوص القرأن تنطبق عليه فقط ولا دخل للكتاب المقدس به

ثانيا انا لم افسر بنفسي, فكن عديم الاتهام في مداخلاتك المقبلة




> يعني اليهود يعتقدون بالثالوث ايضا ؟


 
اليهود من تفسير النصوص يعرفون معنى الكلمات التي جاءت و قصد الجمع الموحد فيها, لكن سر الثالوث لم يعلن لهم بالعهد القديم, بل علن في العهد الجديد




> نعم استخدموها قديما


 

رجاء محبة يا عزيزي, اننا لما نتكلم, نتكلم بدلائل و براهين, لا بطريقة دماغي جزمة قديمة و ما اغير رأيي, انا بأتكلم عن الطتاب المقدس و كلاماته و عصره, اذ الذي اوردته لك هو ضمن ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس و العصر مالزامن له, فلا تستطيع انت ان تأتي و تنفي كل هذا بكلمتين و بدون لا دليل و برهان






> قال فلان لفلان هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان شخصا واحد يكلم نفسه او اثنين ؟
> 
> قال الرب لربي هل تفهم من هذي العبارة ان إله واحد يتكلم او اثنين ؟
> 
> ارجو ان تفهمني كيف هذا يحصل


 

انا بفهمك,,, في مرات عديدة و نحن في مشاكل الحياة بيتوارد لدينا بعض الحلول, فقتول لنفسك, ايهما احسن, ان افعل هذا ام ذاك... و ايضا يجوز القول , قلت لنفسي اتخذ هذا القرار او غيره,,, اذ في مرات كثيرة يتكلم فيها الانسان الى نفسه و الى عقله مفكرا في الامور, فالله خلقنا على صورته, و الله عاقل و الله يفكر ايضا, اذ و انت انسان محدود تبقى واحد حتى بالتكلم لنفسك, فكيف الله الغير محدود؟





> يعني اقنوم الابن هو الذي تجسد في المسيح ؟ والاقنومين الاخرين اين كانو ؟
> 
> اشرح لي ارجوك


 
من عنيا, انا اشرح و انت تعيد بالسؤال, وانا اشرح و انت تعيد بالسؤال, عسى ولعلا يوما ما تفهمها

الله واحد, و الاب, الابن, الروح القدس واحد, اذ تجسد الله في اقنوم الابن معناه كمعني تجسد افكار الشاعر في الشعر, اذ تدعى ب بنات افكاره

الشئ نفسه بالنسبه لله, فالله تجسد فكره, لكن بقي هو الله ذاته و لم يبتعد او ينفصل عنه, اذ الله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس في كل وقت و في كل مكان

عسى و لعل تكون واضحة هذه المرة...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (23 أبريل 2006)

باك 

تذكر اخر محادثة لنا في المسنجر ؟ قلت اني اهرب 

بينما انت الي هربت بحيث نقلت الحوار الى الناحية الاسلامية لتغطي عقيدتك 

المهم ما علينا 

وهنا اكمل معك المحادثة 


س1- كم تتوقع طول إلاهك  

لا تقول لي ما له ابعاد 
لان دليلي هنا  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1087&highlight=%CA%CA%CE%ED%E1
من فمك ادينك 

وايضا الدليل الاخر هو تجسده و تجسمه فأذن  اصبح له ابعاد 


لا تهرب بالقفز الى  الاسلاميات دافع عن نفسك 


*وعند الله تجتمع الخصوم *


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> باك
> 
> تذكر اخر محادثة لنا في المسنجر ؟ قلت اني اهرب
> 
> بينما انت الي هربت بحيث نقلت الحوار الى الناحية الاسلامية لتغطي عقيدتك


 

لا تعليق!



> المهم ما علينا
> 
> وهنا اكمل معك المحادثة
> 
> ...


 

الله ليس محدود لدرجة ان يعد له طول او ابعاد, انا لم ارى الله و لا استطيع الاجابة على هذا السؤال



> وايضا الدليل الاخر هو تجسده و تجسمه فأذن اصبح له ابعاد


 

التجسد لا يحدد الله, فالله ظهر في صورة معينة لكن لم يسبح هذه الصورة, اي انه لم يصبح انسان عندما ظهر بصورتنا




> لا تهرب بالقفز الى الاسلاميات دافع عن نفسك


 

يا عزيزي متى قفزت للاسلاميات؟ راجع المحاورة كاملة لن تجد فيها دخول في الاسلاميات...


----------



## Zayer (25 أبريل 2006)

> الله ليس محدود لدرجة ان يعد له طول او ابعاد, انا لم ارى الله و لا استطيع الاجابة على هذا السؤال


مجرد توقع  مثل ما هم يتخيلو في ذاك الموضوع 



> التجسد لا يحدد الله, فالله ظهر في صورة معينة لكن لم يسبح هذه الصورة, اي انه لم يصبح انسان عندما ظهر بصورتنا


بنسبة لي لم يظهر في صورة انسان ابدا ولكن خلينا ناخدك على حسب معتقدك 

لم يصبح انسان و انما انحسر وجوده في داخل هذا الانسان يعني صار له ابعاد 
وصار جسمه المادي يتكون من مواد عضوية مثل جسمنا تماما بينما ذاته محبوسة داخل هذا الجسم  مثل روحنا تماما 

يعني لم يعد لا محدود كما تدعي 



> يا عزيزي متى قفزت للاسلاميات؟ راجع المحاورة كاملة لن تجد فيها دخول في الاسلاميات...



في النص الي انت اقتبسته ما قلت لك انك هربت بس قلت لك لا تهرب 
يعني جملة طلبية  

واما متى قفزت  الى الاسلاميات في المسنجر اخر مرة كلمتك فيها


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لم يصبح انسان و انما انحسر وجوده في داخل هذا الانسان يعني صار له ابعاد
> وصار جسمه المادي يتكون من مواد عضوية مثل جسمنا تماما بينما ذاته محبوسة داخل هذا الجسم مثل روحنا تماما
> 
> يعني لم يعد لا محدود كما تدعي


 

ظهور الله في شكل معين لا يحجمه و لا يحدده و لا يعينه, فالله قادر على كل شئ, قادر على الظهور بأي هيئة بدون  ان يخسر مجده او الوهيته
هكذا هو الهنا, اذا كان هذا الشئ لا ينطبق على الهك, فهذه مشكلتك...







> في النص الي انت اقتبسته ما قلت لك انك هربت بس قلت لك لا تهرب
> يعني جملة طلبية


 

اتعجب لماذا تطلب هذا الطلب و كأني تهربت من المناقشة معك في اي موضوع اخر!!!



> واما متى قفزت الى الاسلاميات في المسنجر اخر مرة كلمتك فيها


 

شو دخل الماسنجر بالموضوع هنا؟

leasantr


----------



## Abo Daniel (26 أبريل 2006)

*نعمه وسلام علي جميعكم*
*اسمحو لي ان اضيف رايي المتواضع في هذا الجدال*
*اولا اخويا الراشد لقد ارهت اخوتي هنا في الرد عليك بسبب اسلوبك في الحوار الرافض لكل شئ*
*دعني اسألك سؤال اذا قام شخص ملحد بقراءه هذا الحوار واتخذ من نفس اسلوبك اسلوب للحوار ماذا تتوقع منه؟؟؟*
*اقولك انا اول حاجه هايقولها الشخص الملحد انتوا بتعبدوا مين؟؟؟*
*هنرد ونقول انا وانت واخونا اليهودي. نحن نعبد الله خالقنا وخالق الكون*
*هايرد اخونا الملحد ويقول من الله؟؟؟*
*هانرد ونقول الله خالق السموات والارض ما نراه وما لا نراه خالق كل شئ*
*هايرد وعرفتو الكلام ده منين؟؟؟؟*
*هايرد اخونا اليهودي من التوراه وانا هارد من الانجيل وانت هاترد من القران*
*هايرد اخونا الملحد ويقول انا مش مقتنع بكل هذه الكتب اديني دليل علي ان الله الي انتوا بتعبدوه هو الله*
*بالطبع لن نجد الدليل المادي لذلك الشخص*
*لان معرفتنا بالله الواحد انا وانت واخونا اليهودي هي الايمان به*
*مع عدم وجود دليل مادي مقنع لنا*
*من هذه البدايه الطويله الممله مني حبيت الفت نظرك ان الحوار في هذه الاشياء ليس بالادله المقنعه فقط*
*بل بالادله والبراهين والاقتناع والايمان وانا جعلت الايمان اخر شئ.*
*وكانك تقول يا اخ راشد انا عايز دليل زي مثلا 1+1=2*
*عايز نتائج لا يمكن الجدل فيها وهذا مستحيل *
*والا كان الله قال من لا يؤمن بالتوراه فقط لن يدخل السماء او بالانجيل فقط لن يدخل ملكوت الله او بالقران فقط لن يدخل الجنه في هذه الحاله فقط يكون الكلام والنتائج لا يحتاج الي نقاش*
*من هنا كنت اود ان اغير عنوان النقاش الي هيا نفكر بصوت عالي انا واخوتي المسحيين بدلا من كلمه مناظره بيني وبين المسحيين*
*وقد لاحظت من اسئلتك اخويا راشد انك كمن يرمي الطعم للسمك وعند محاوله السمك ان يلتهمه تسحب الطعم حتي يتقل السمك من مكان الي اخر.*
*فانا اسألك هل الهدف من اسألتك هي المعرفه؟ ام جعلنا نشك؟ ام انك تهدف الي شئ غير مفهوم لدينا ؟ *
*كما اتعجب ايضا من رفضك ادخال النصوص القرانيه في حوارنا هذا بالرغم من انه هناك ايات جميله جدا بالقران ستساعدنا في هذا الحوار.*
*اعتذر جدا عن المقدمه الطويله الممله مني ولكن كان لازم ابدا بيها كلامي*
*وحتي لا تكون مشاركتي طويله سوف اكمل الحوار في رساله اخري. شكرا*


----------



## Abo Daniel (26 أبريل 2006)

*اخويا راشد*
*انت تسأل عن التثليث باستغراب شديد جدا مع ان التثليث موجود في كل شئ كما ذكر الاخوه من قبل في مثال الشمس والماء والانسان والنبات الخ*
*كما ان التثليث كان عند الفراعنه والبوذيين واليهود والمسيحيين وفي الاسلام ايضا*
*وانت تسأل لماذا تقولون الاب والابن والروح القدس ما تقولوا الله مره واحده*
*طيب لماذا تقولون انتم بسم الله الرحم الرحيم ماتقولوا بسم الله مره واحده*
*وتقولون العظيم الغفور الجبار المهيمن الخ حتي 99 اسم ثم تقولون في الاخر هو الله.*
*ولمذا تقولون والله العظيم ثلاثه عند القسم ماتقولوا والله العظيم مره واحده ولماذا تقولون انت طالق بالثلاثه ماتقولوا انت طالق مره واحده.*
*كل هذا لا هيزود ولا هينقص شئ. صح؟*

*المهم دعني احكي لك قصه عن مملكه صغيره في جزء ما من الارض*
*هذه المملكه كان يحكمها ملك عادل وحكيم وقوي وبه كل المميزات الطيبه*
*قام هذا الملك في يوم ووضع قوانين وشرائع لكل شئ داخل مملكته وقال ان كل من يخالف قوانيني وشرائعي موتا يموت.*
*وكان اول شخص يخالف هذه القوانين ابنه. ابن الملك.*
*الذي قدم للمحاكمه وتم الحكم عليه بالموت بسبب مخالفته للقوانين التي وضعها الملك.*
*فماذا يفعل الملك امام هذا الموقف؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل يوافق علي موت ابنه؟؟؟ وهو ابنه الذي يحبه اكثر من نفسه.*
*ام يعفوا عنه؟؟ ويظهر امام شعبه بانه غير عادل وهو يتصف بالعدل.*
*ام ماذا يفعل حيال هذا الموقف؟؟*

*ولانه ملك حكيم وصل الي الحل الذي ينفذ به الحكم دون ان يموت ابنه.*
*الحل هو ان ينفذ الحكم عل نفسه من هنا اتم العدل وفدي ابنه الذي يحبه.*
*نعم نفذ الحكم عل نفسه ونزل من العرش كملك ووقف كمجرم مذنب ليتم الحكم عليه بالموت*
*وقف امام أله الاعدام كمجرم ولكن ظل محتفظ بكونه الملك.*
*امام اله الموت كان يمكن ان يرجع في كلامه ويقول لا لن اموت ولا ابني ايضا لانه في ذات الوقت كان الملك. ولكنه لم يفعل ذلك.*
*وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه ثار شعبه لماذا تتركنا وانت ملكنا الذي نحبه الذي فيه كل الصفات الطيبه.*
*قال لهم سوف اترك لكم سيرتي الطيبه وقوانيني العادله حتي تساعدكم في اداره اموركم بعد موتي.*
*اخي راشد ماذا فهمت من هذه القصه؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل الملك هو شخص والمذنب الذي تم اعدامه شخص ثاني وسيرته وقوانينه شخص ثالث*
*بالطبع لا الملك هو المذنب هو سيرته الثلاثه نفس الشخص*
*عندما كان مذنب يتم اعدامه كان يمتلك صفته كملك وبعد موته ظلت سيرته كملك*

*واسمحوا لي اخوتي ان استعين بالقران في نقطه مهمه.*
*اخي راشد** القران وصف المسيح بانه روح الله القدس*
*وصفه بانه كلمه الله*
*اذن المسيح روح الله وكلمه الله*
*فما الاعظم والاهم الروح ام الكلمه ام الابن*
*اذا كنت متزوج اخي راشد ولك ابنا وطلبوا منك ابدا رايك فيما هو افضل لديك ابنك ام روحك ام كلمتك فما سيكون ردك؟؟؟؟*
*سوف انتظر ردك *
*ولكني اعتقد ان الكلمه مهمه كما الروح مهمه والابن ايضا مهم اعتقد ان الثلاثه واحد*
*واعتذر ان كنت اطلت الكلام وشكرا*


----------



## Zayer (15 أغسطس 2006)

> ظهور الله في شكل معين لا يحجمه و لا يحدده و لا يعينه



هذي بعيدة عن العقل والمنطق

الان اشوف صندوق قدامي  واقول ان هذا الصندوق ما له لا طول ولا عرض ولا ارتفاع اذن كيف اراه 

واقول ان هذا الصندوق لا يمكن ان نأشر عليه ونقول هذا هو الصندوق 

هذا وغير الحدود الزمانية التي انطبقت على إلاهكم المزعوم الذي لا وجود له في الحقيقة


Abo Daniel 
 سوف اعود لك لاحقا مع ان شكلك لن تدخل المنتدى مرة اخرى ولكن لربما يريد احد ان يكمل المشوار عنك 

فلا فرق  المناظرة بيني وبين كل المسيحيين


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هذي بعيدة عن العقل والمنطق
> 
> الان اشوف صندوق قدامي واقول ان هذا الصندوق ما له لا طول ولا عرض ولا ارتفاع اذن كيف اراه
> 
> ...


 
الصندوق جماد لا حول له ولا قوة لا تستطيع مقارنته بالله, فالله ظهر لموسى بحسب قرأنك فكيف ينسجم هذا مع كلامك؟

المهم هل معنى كلامك ان الله غير قابل للرؤية؟


----------



## Zayer (15 أغسطس 2006)

> الصندوق جماد لا حول له ولا قوة لا تستطيع مقارنته بالله


الامثال تضرب ولا تقاس 

انا اقول لك كيف اشوف شئ قدامي مجسم ومحدد ومعين   واقول هذا لا ابعاد له ولا حدود له ولا يمكن تعيينه هذا هو قصدي



> فالله ظهر لموسى بحسب قرأنك فكيف ينسجم هذا مع كلامك؟


لم يظهر لموسى ولم يستطع رؤيته 



> المهم هل معنى كلامك ان الله غير قابل للرؤية؟



وكيف نعبد ما لا نراه


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الامثال تضرب ولا تقاس
> 
> انا اقول لك كيف اشوف شئ قدامي مجسم ومحدد ومعين واقول هذا لا ابعاد له ولا حدود له ولا يمكن تعيينه هذا هو قصدي
> 
> ...


 
*طيب مش ترسالك على حل؟ ساعة تقول لو شفته يبقى مجسم و محدودو و ذو ابعاد و ساعة تقول كيف نعبد ما لا نراه؟ يعني قصدك الله مجسم و محدد ولا ايه بالظبط؟*


----------



## Zayer (15 أغسطس 2006)

طيب بالاول رد على كلامي  

حتى اجاوبك  وكف عن حدف مواضيعي بدون سبب


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> طيب بالاول رد على كلامي


 
اخي العزيز, انا مداخلاتي مبنية على ردودك, فانا سألتك سؤال مبني على ردودكالمتباينة فتقول الله اذا رأيته سيكون مجسم و محدد و تقول انك لا تعبد الله لا تراه, فمعنى كلامك ان تعبد اله مجسم و محدود؟ يا ريت لو ترد علي



> حتى اجاوبك وكف عن حدف مواضيعي بدون سبب


 
*اي مواضيع هذه؟ هل شئ له علاقة بالموضوع هذا؟ اذا قصدك المواضيع التي تلعن فيها اسرائيل فهي ستحذف في اي وقت تضعها الى ان تضعها في طريقة حضارية غير مسيئة للاخرين*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Zayer (16 أغسطس 2006)

اما المواضيع فلا اظن ان هذا الموضوع المكان المناسب لنقاشها 

وسوف اضعها مرة اخرى واخلي الصور تتكلم وارى اذا كان حدف الموضوع بسبب لعن اسرائيل 



> اخي العزيز, انا مداخلاتي مبنية على ردودك, فانا سألتك سؤال مبني على ردودكالمتباينة فتقول الله اذا رأيته سيكون مجسم و محدد و تقول انك لا تعبد الله لا تراه, فمعنى كلامك ان تعبد اله مجسم و محدود؟ يا ريت لو ترد علي



لا تنسى اننا كنا نتكلم عن التجسيم في المسيحية وانت نطيت على الاسلامية فحتى اجاوبك على اسلامية يجب ان ترد على الاسئلة التي هي من الجانب المسيحية 

لا ان تدخلنا في متاهات من الجانب الاسلامية وسأرد على سؤلك و ارجو الا يعقبه سؤال اخر وتبعدنا عن ما كنا فيه من البداية 


قام رجلٌ يُقال له ذعلب
وكان ذرب اللسان ، بليغا في الخطب ، شجاع القلب
فقال لقد ارتقى ابن أبي طالب مرقاةً صعبة
لأخجلنّه اليوم لكم في مسألتي إياه
فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين !  هل رأيت ربك ؟

فقال

ويلك يا ذعلب !..لم أكن بالذي أعبد رباً لم أره 

قال : فكيف رأيته ؟

.. صفه لنا ..

قال ع

ويلك !.. لم تره العيون بمشاهدة الأبصار ، ولكن رأته القلوب بحقائق الإيمان

ويلك يا ذعلب
!
إنّ ربي لا يُوصف بالبعد ولا بالحركة ولا بالسكون ، ولا بقيام قيام انتصاب ،
ولا بجيئة ولا بذهاب ، لطيفُ اللطافة لا يُوصف باللطف ، عظيمُ العظمة لا يوصف بالعظم ،
كبيرُ الكبرياء لا يُوصف بالكبر ، جليلُ الجلالة لا يُوصف بالغلظ ، رؤوفُ الرحمة لا يُوصف بالرقّة ،
مؤمنٌ لا بعبادة ، مُدركٌ لا بمجسّة ، قائلٌ لا بلفظ ، هو في الأشياء على غير ممازجة ،
خارجٌ منها على غير مباينة ، فوق كل شيء ولا يقال شيء فوقه ، أمام كلّ شيء ولا يقال له أمام ،
داخلٌ في الأشياء لا كشيء في شيء داخل ، وخارجٌ منها لا كشيء من شيء خارج ، 
فخرّ ذعلب مغشياً عليه

فقال 

تالله ما سمعت بمثل هذا الجواب ، والله لا عدتُ إلى مثلها 



التوحيد 319 ، أمالي الصدوق 205


----------



## Zayer (23 أغسطس 2006)

File > Save As...


----------



## رهبر (3 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب بلاش النقطة الاخيرة هذي  

انتقلو الى شئ اخر 

نجي للكتاب المقدس 

هل هو فعلا كلام الله ؟ 

يعني الكتاب كله كله كلام الله لو فيه كلام الله و فيه كلام غير الله ؟


وكعادتنا نقطة نقطة


----------



## عقلاني (24 أكتوبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> *من أذي ذميا فقد أذاني
> حديث ضعيف وغير موجود في الصحيحيين ده اول حاجة
> ثانيا مكان الحديث هو كنز العمال والعلماء كذبوا ان يقول رسول الاسلام هذا الحديث لانه بكل بساطه هما قالوا ان قد يكون أذي الذمي من اجل حق
> ثم انه من غير المنطقي ان يقول الرسول (تنبيه إداري يرجى عدم الشتم ) والذي امره اله الاسلام ان يقاتلنا حتي نسلم ان يقول حديث كهذا ان من مؤيدي انه حديث ضعيف*





maarttina قال:


> ايها المسلم التقي هاتلي الحديث من الصحيحين وانا اقسملك اني سأترك المنتدي وانا متأكده انك لن تجده وانا ماليش دعو بالشيعه هاتلي الحديث من مسلم او البخاري  الرسول (تنبيه إداري يرجى عدم الشتم إنذار أخير )لم يقل ذلك الحديق وقلت لك الحديث مكانه كنز العمال وهو يخرج فقط اوقات ما تحتاج الدول العربية علماؤها في السياسة لتحسين سورة المسلميين



إلى الأخت maarttina لك مني أطيب التحية و الإحترام ... و بعد
هذا ما سألتي عنه مع ذكر المرجع.

*صحيح البخاري
كتاب الجزية و الموادعة
باب إثم من قتل معاهداً بغير جرم*

*3202 ـ حَدَّثَنَا قَيْسُ بْنُ حَفْصٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ، حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، حَدَّثَنَا مُجَاهِدٌ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ـ رضى الله عنهما  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ ‏"‏ مَنْ قَتَلَ مُعَاهَدًا لَمْ يَرَحْ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ، وَإِنَّ رِيحَهَا تُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا ‏"‏‏.‏* 

*المصدر*

مع خالص دعائي لك بالهداية

سلام


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى*

*سلام المسيح ياشباب رايت من واجبي ان اوضح بعض الامور والحقائق بعد ان قرات مشاركات الاخوة المباركين :*
*بالنسبة الى الاخ الغالي My Rock انت قلت في بداية الحوار:*
*



			كلمة اقنوم هي كلمة يونانية لا يمكن الاستيعاض بها بكلمة عربية او انجليزية فالرجوع الى معنى الكلمة يكون باللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وبالرغم من ذلك فيمكن تفسيرها بجملة لا بكلمة:*
> 
> *The one God in the three parts which is the trinity*


*اريد ان اصحح بان كلمة أُقنوم هي كلمة سريانية الاصل وليست يونانية .*
*الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐ قنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) يتناول المخلوق فقط.*


*وبالنسبة للطرف المسلم المحاور الاخ الراشد الذي يريد ان يفهم الثالوث ، اقراء ما يلي لو سمحت عن بعض المصطلحات بتدقيق وتمعن لكي تكون فكرة عن المصطلحات:*

*1- الطبيعة : وتطلق على ماهية الشيء أي حقيقته أو جوهره.*
*فمثلا عندما نقول: الله أي الله ذاته ( الطبيعة الإلهية ),*
*الانسان ذاته ( الطبيعة الانسانية ),*
*النبات ذاته( الطبيعة النباتية ),*
*وقد تكون مشتركة هذه الطبيعة بين كثيرين أي بين أكثر من عنصر أو أكثر من شيء.*
*• فالله ثلاثة أقانيم ولكن الأقانيم الثلاثة لها طبيعة واحدة, الانسان: فهناك المليارات من الناس ولكن لكل انسان أقنومه وذاته وشخصه الخاص به والمختلف عن الاخرين ولكن الناس أجمعين مشتركين حقا في الطبيعة الانسانية.*
*• إن هذه الأعراض أو الخصائص من أقنوم وذات وشكل وشخص موجودة ضمنا في الطبيعة.*

*2- الأقنوم : أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدة عن بعضهم .*
** الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐ قنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) يتناول المخلوق فقط .*
** فإن تخصصت الذات أو الطبيعة أو الجوهر كانت الأقنوما ,أما إذا تعينت الصفة كانت شخصا.*
** يقول العلامة السرياني والمؤرخ الكبير ابن العبري في تعريف الأقنوم و الطبيعة :*
*" في عرفنا نحن الكنسيين أن كل جوهر طبيعة ,وكل طبيعة جوهر لأن الطبيعة عندنا لا تحمل على الأعراض ( لا تتغير) ولكن الأعراض قائمة في الطبيعة والطبيعة إما عامة أو خاصة فالطبيعة الخاصة تسمى اقنوما فلا يمكن وجود طبيعة بدون أقنوم فعلا إنما في الكينونة فقط أما الأقانيم الكثيرة فليس من المستحيل أن توجد في طبيعة عامة تجمعهم ".*

*3- الذات : هي كمال ما في الجوهر الواحد , فهي لا تقع على الأعراض ولا على الطبائع العامة ( لذا لا فرق بين الذت والأقنوم ).*
*4- الشكل : هو الجزء الظاهر للجوهر الواحد الحي وتطلق بصورة خاصة على الانسان أو المخلوق.*
*5- الخاصة : وهي تتبع الطبيعة والأقنوم ( أو) الطبيعة أو الاقنوم.*
*6- التركيب : وهو اجتماع شيئين أوأكثر مع بعضهم ,ويكون على أربعة أنواع: *
*1) التركيب العرضي : كالعالم المحسوس المركب من كل شيء.*
*2) التركيب الطبيعي : كالانسان المركب من جسد ونفس .*
*3) التركيب الحقيقي : كالجسم المركب من مادة وصورة.*
*4) التركيب بالنعمة : كالملاك المركب من الطبع والقداسة.*

*7- الإتحاد : وهو مصير ( صيرورة شيئين أو اكثر شيئا واحدا ) ,أما الاتحاد في علم اللاهوت فهو اجتماع يحصل بدون تغيير في طبيعة الجوهر التي تكون متحدة أي لا يقبل في ماهيته (الاتحاد) التغيير ولا الاستحالة ولا التفاسد , كاتحاد النفس بالجسد , النار بالحديد , الكهرباء بالسلك ,ويكون الاتحاد هذا نوعين :*
*أ- الاتحاد الطبيعي : كطبع اللاهوت الواحد في ثلاث أقانيم وكاتحاد النفس والجسد في الانسان الواحد, وهذا اتحاد طبيعي غير قابل للفصل وإذا فصل فني أو انتهى الاتحاد ولا يمكن تسميته اتحادا بعد.*
*ب- الاتحاد العرضي : كاتحاد الجسم من المادة والصورة , كالاتحاد الارادي و الاتحاد الحبي ( اتحاد الرجل بالمرأة – اتحاد الصديق بصديقه ) " وهذا وقتي".*
*+ والاتحاد بنوعيه الطبيعي والعرضي يشمل ثلاثة أنواع :*
*1) اتحاد الأجسام المحسوسة مع بعضها : كالخمر بالماء, السكر والحبر بالماء. *
*2) اتحاد الامور البسيطة مع بعضها : كالملائكة بالقداسة .*
*3) اتحاد الأجسام المركبة بجواهر منزهة عن المادة وكثافتها : الجسد بالنفس , اشعة الشمس بالأرض, دون أن تقبل في اتحادها زيادة أو نقصان أو اختلاط أو تغيير أو استحالة.*
** إذا من خصائص اتحاد الجوهر أو الطبيعة الروحية بجوهر أو بطبيعة مادية أن يكون بلا زيادة ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير ولا استحالة بعكس اتحاد الاجسام المحسوسة مع بعضها البعض, إذ ينتج من ذلك زيادة واختلاط واستحالة وفقدان للخصائص وطبعا هذا لا ينطبق كليا على اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في شخص المسيح يسوع ولكن من باب التقريب للفكر والفهم .*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54138*

*وشكرا جزيلا للجميع*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى*

اين انت يا الراشد مش كنت بدك تناظر المسيحيين يالله يارجل عجزت وانا عم انتظرك​ 
:11_9_12[1]:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى*



ahmadaqrab قال:


> لماذا لم يقبل موضوعي من الخميس الماضي الإعجاز القرأني موضوع لنقاش
> 
> السؤال موجه للإداره والمشرفين


 
هناك قسم خااص بالشكاوي بامكانك ان تطرح سؤالك هذا هناك.​


----------



## tiger0000 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مناظرة بيني و بين جميع مسيحيين المنتدى*

وحدانية الثالوث 

في

المسيحيّة والإسلام

اسكندر جديد



القسم الاول

الثالوث في المسيحيّة

- 1 -

وحدانية الله الجامعة

لا يقدر مخلوق أن يعرف الله كما هو ,وإنما يمكننا أن نعرفه بما يميّزه عن كل ما سواه ,

كقولنا : ان الله روح ,غير محدود ,سرمدي ,غير متغيّر في وجوده وقدرته وقداسته وعدله وجودته وحقه. 

وقد جاء في التوراة : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 - .

كما أن جميع قوانين الإيمان المسيحي صدرت في عبارات تصرح بهذه الحقيقة. فالقانون النيقاوي يبدأ بالقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد . 

والقانون النيقاوي القسطنطيني - 381 م - يقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد .

والقانون الذي تقبله جميع الكنائس الإنجيلية والتقليدية يبدأ بالقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد .

والواقع أن العقل السليم يحكم بأن علة العلل لا بد أن تكون واحدة فقط ,لأنه يستحيل التسليم بوجود علّتين أو أكثر ,غير محدودتين سرمديتين ,غير متغيّرتين. ويتبرهن من الكتاب المقدس أن الله واحد في كمالاته من كونه يسمَّى أحياناً بإحدى كمالاته ,

كالقول إنه نور أو محبة أو حق أو روح . ونتعلم من وحدانية الله الاحتراس من تصوُّر وجوده جزئياً في السماء ,وجزئياً على الأرض

لأنه إله واحد غير متجزّئ موجود بكماله في كل مكان. 

على أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بشخصية الله. أي انها لا تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد مجرد قوة أو شيء ,بل هو شخص حي عاقل ,واجب الوجود بذاته ,له كل مقوّمات الشخصية ,في أكمل ما يمكن أن تشتمل عليه هذه المقومات من معانٍ. 

وإذا كان من المسلَّم به أن الشخصية تقوم دوماً على ثلاثة أركان هي : الفكر والشعور والإرادة ,وأن الله هو الشخصية الوحيدة الكاملة إذا قورن بغيره من شخصيات خلائقه ,لذلك كان لا بد أن نعرّف شخصية الله بأنها الشخصية الوحيدة الفكر والشعور والإرادة إذ هو أول كل شيء الإله المدرِك لذاته ,والمدرِك لكل شيء صنعه. وتؤمن المسيحيّة أن هذا الإله ,الشخص الحي الواحد ,ليس جسماً مادياً يمكن أن يُرى أو يُلمَس أو يُدرَك بالحواس البشرية ,فهو كما قال المسيح روح وهو أيضاً أبو الأرواح - عبرانيين 12 :9 - إذ خلق هذه على صورته كشبهه.

بيد أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بأن وحدانية الله جامعة ,أي أن الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد وجوهر واحد.

ولا يعني المسيحيّون بتعدُّد الأقانيم أن الله ثلاثة جواهر ,لأن لفظ أقنوم لا يعني جوهر . فالمراد هنا بالجوهر الذات الواحدة ,أي انه الوحدة اللاهوتية. والمراد بالأقنوم واحد من الآب والابن والروح القدس. ومع ذلك فكلمة أقنوم - كسائر الألفاظ البشرية - قاصرة عن إيضاح حقيقة إلهية ,هي أن الله ثالوث في الأقنومية ,وواحد في الجوهر.

ومن المعروف أن تعليم وحدانية الله وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ومساواتها في الجوهر ,ونسبة أحدها للآخر لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح به ,بل في آيات متفرقة. غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب المقدس إلى آخره. ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد وجوده في الاعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج هكذا :

1ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم الثالوث ,لا تُفهَم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها ,كورود اسم الله في صيغة الجمع إلوهيم كقوله :

فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ إلوهيم السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ - تكوين 1 :1 - .

قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - .

هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ - تكوين 11 :7 - .

2في سفر التثنية تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .

وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.

3وفي سفر إشعياء النبي نقرأ : ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ : مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ,وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ - إشعياء 6 :8 - .

فهذه الآيات المجيدة تدل على أن الله واحد في الجوهر ,مثلَّث الأقانيم. ومن الأفضل قبل أن ندرس هذه العقيدة أو نبحثها البحث الكتابي المجرَّد ,أن نلمَّ بتاريخها في كنيسة المسيح ,وبالأفكار التي تناولتها حتى انتهت إلى وضعها النهائي الدائم غير المتغيّر.

كان المسيحيّون أيام الرسل وحتى أول القرن الميلادي الثاني لا يفكرون في وضع صيغ معينة للعقائد المسيحيّة ,إذ كانوا يمارسون مبادئ هذه العقائد كما جاءت في الكتب المقدسة دون أن يضعوا لها شكلاً معيناً. وحين كانت تعترضهم صعوبة أو مشكلة كانوا يرجعون إلى الرسل أو تلاميذ الرسل من بعدهم. ولكن ما أن انتشرت المسيحيّة في رحاب الدنيا ,وقامت بعض البدع حتى باتت الحاجة ماسة إلى أن تقول الكنيسة كلمتها خصوصاً عندما انتشرت ضلالات أريوس وسباليوس المخالفة للعقائد المسيحيّة فيما يختص بلاهوت الابن والروح القدس. فقام رجال أعلام في الكنيسة وفنَّدوا آراء المبتدعين ,من أبرزهم القديس أثناسيوس الملقَّب بحامي الإيمان ,الذي قاوم تلك البدع وأصدر القانون الأثناسي المعروف والذي يقول :

1كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

2كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.

3هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.

4لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

5إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.

6ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.

7كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.

8الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

9الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود.

10الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.

11ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.

12وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.

13وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.

14ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.

15وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.

16ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.

17وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.

18ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.

19وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

20كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

21فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.

22والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.

23والروح القدس من الآب والابن ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.

24فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

25ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

26ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.

27ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.

28إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.

29وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسُّد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

30لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,هو إله وإنسان.

31هو إله من جوهر الآب ,مولود قبل الدهور،وإنسان من جوهر أمه مولود في هذا الدهر.

32إله تام وإنسان تام ,كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري.

33مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته ,ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.

34وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً ,إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان.

35ولكن واحد ,ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ,بل باتِّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

36واحد في الجملة ,لا باختلاط الجوهر ,بل بوحدانية الأقنوم.

37لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ,كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد.

38هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ,ونزل إلى الهاوية - أي عالم الأرواح - وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات.

39وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.

40ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

41الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ,ويؤدُّون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.

42فالذين فعلوا الصالحات ,يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ,والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية.

43هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ,الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين.

وخلاصة ما تقدم أن الله في المسيحيّة واحد ,وإن كان اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,أي جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ,غير أن الجوهر غير مقسوم. فليس لكلٍ من الأقانيم جزء خاص منه ,بل لكل أقنوم كمال الجوهر الواحد نظير الآخر. وأن ما بينهم من النسب سرّ لا يقدر العقل البشري أن يدركه. غير أن لنا في الكتاب المقدس ما يوضحه.

وكل ما جاء من خارج الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث من أفكار فلسفية ,أو محاجات منطقية ,لم يكن إلا بَسْطاً أو عَرْضاً لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن طريق القياس.

والمعروف تاريخياً أن المسيحيين القدماء قاموا بدرس عقيدة الثالوث في ضوء كتب الوحي المقدسة ,وآمنوا بها واستقروا عليها ,ورسموا صورتها في قوانين الكنيسة. وأبرز هذه القوانين قانون الإيمان النيقاوي الذي يقول :

أنا أؤمن بإله واحد ,قادر على كل شيء ,خالق السماء والأرض ,وكل ما يُرى وما لا يُرى.

وبرب واحد ,يسوع المسيح. ابن الله الوحيد. المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. إله من إله. نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق. ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب. هو الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ,ومن أجل خلاصنا ,نزل من السماء. وتجسَّد بالروح القدسمن مريم العذراء ,وصار إنساناً ,وصُلب على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ,وتألم. وقُبِر. وقام في اليوم الثالث. وصعد إلى السماء. وهو جالس عن يمين الآب وسيأتي أيضاً بمجد ,ليدين الأحياء والأموات. الذي ليس لمُلكه نهاية.

وأؤمن بالروح القدس. الرب المحيي. المنبثق من الآب. المسجود له والممجَّد مع الآب والابن. الذي تكلم بالأنبياء.

وأعتقد بكنيسة واحدة جامعة رسولية. وأعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. وأنتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ,

- 2 -

لاهوت الابن

يقف الباحث في العقائد المسيحيّة أمام عدد من القضايا الخطيرة ,وفي مقدمتها اعتقاد المسيحيين بأن يسوع المسيح الذي وُلِد من مريم العذراء هو ابن الله والله الابن.

قد يصعب على كثيرين أن يقبلوا هذا الاعتقاد ,إلا أن الصعوبة لا تضير المسيحيّة في كونها ديناً وحدانياً صحيحاً ,بدليل إيمان المسيحيين بما جاء في الكتب المقدسة ,كقول الله :

أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ ,وَعَبْدِي الذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ ,لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَتَفْهَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لَا يَكُونُ - إشعياء 43 :10 - .

هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ ,رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ : أَنَا الْأَّوَلُ وَأَنَا الْآخِرُ وَلا إِلَهَ غَيْرِي - إشعياء 44 :6 - .

لِأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِله وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللّهِ وَالنَّاسِ : الْإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ - 1 تيموثاوس 2 :5 - .

فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ : إِنَّ أَّوَلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ : اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - مرقس 12 :29 - .

ولكن المسيحيّة تؤمن بوجود إله أزلي ,يعلن لنا نفسه بأنه آب وابن وروح قدس ,ليس لوجوده بداية ولا نهاية ,فقد كان دائماً ,ويكون دائماً ,وسوف يكون دائماً وفقاً لما هو مكتوب :

فَقَالَ اللّهُ لِمُوسَى : أَهْيَهِ الذِي أَهْيَهْ. وَقَالَ : هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ - خروج 3 :14 - .

أَنَا هُوَ الْأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ ,الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ ,يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالذِي كَانَ وَالذِي يَأْتِي - رؤيا 1 :8 - .

قبل الانطلاق في التأمل في لاهوت الابن يجب أن نستعرض الإعلانات الواردة في الكتاب المقدس عن أبوّة الله للمسيح.

1ابن الله

أُطلق الاسم ابن الله على المسيح أربعين مرة ,عدا اتصاله كثيراً بالضمير مثل ابنه و ابني . ويظهر هذا اللقب الإلهي واضحاً عن المسيح كما جاء قول الإنجيل : فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ ,لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ ,بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللّهَ أَبُوهُ ,مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللّهِ - يوحنا 5 :18 - .

2الابن الوحيد

اَللّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلِابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الْآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ - يوحنا 1 :18 - .

ورد لقب الابن الوحيد خمس مرات ,وهذا يدل على أن زعم البعض أن يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,بذات المعنى الذي به جميع الناس أبناء الله هو زعم غير صحيح. انظر قوله له المجد : فَإِذْ كَانَ لَهُ أَيْضاً ا بْنٌ وَاحِدٌ حَبِيبٌ إِلَيْهِ ،أَرْسَلَهُ أَيْضاً إِلَيْهِمْ أَخِيراً ,قَائِلاً : إِنَّهُمْ يَهَابُونَ ا بْنِي - مرقس 12 :6 - .

3ابن العلي

قال ملاك الرب لمريم العذراء : وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ا بْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً ,وَا بْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى - لوقا 1 :31،32 - .

4الابن الحبيب

فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ ,وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ ,فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ ,وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً : هذَا هُوَ ا بْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ - متى 3 :16،17 - .

5أبي

قال المسيح في أحد أمثاله : أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ - يوحنا 15 :1 - .

خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي ,وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ,وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إلى الْأَبَدِ ,وَلَا يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. أَبِي الذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ ,وَلَا يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي - يوحنا 10 :27-29 - .

6الآب والابن

قال يسوع في حديثه إلى الجماهير : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي ,وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الا بْنَ إِلَّا الْآبُ ,وَلَا أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الْآبَ إِلَّا الا بْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الا بْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الْأَحْمَالِ ,وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ - متى 11 :27 ,28 - .

حين نتأمل هذا الإعلان بعمق يتضح لنا أنه لا إنسان عادي ,ولا نبي ,ولا رسول ,ولا ملاك من السماء ,ولا رئيس ملائكة ,يستطيع أن يدرك سر شخص يسوع المسيح الذي لقَّبه إشعياء النبي بالعجيب . وهذا يعني صراحة أن طبيعة المسيح غير محدودة بحيث لا يقدر أحد أن يدركها غير الآب نفسه.

ومما لا شك فيه أن هذا الإعلان المجيد جداً يعلّمنا أن من وظيفة المسيح باعتبار وحدته الأزلية مع الآب ,أن يعلن لنا في شخصه هذا الآب ,الذي وُصف باللامنظور.

قال الفيلسوف الفرنسي باسكال : ان الله المستعلن في المسيح إله يقترب إليه الإنسان في غير كبرياء ,ويتذلّل أمامه في غير يأس أو إهدار للكرامة.

وفي يسوع المسيح لا نعرف الله فقط ,بل نعرف أنفسنا أيضاً ,وبدونه لا نعرف ما هي حياتنا ,ولا ما هو موتنا ,ولا مَنْ هو الله ولا ما هي أنفسنا 

- تأملات عن نشرة لاروس 11 :41 - .

وقال القمص المصري سرجيوس : ومن عجب المسيح ودلالة تفرُّده عن البشر قاطبة ,أننا حين نطالع الإنجيل ,نجد أن المسيح أينما ذهب وأينما حلّ ,تقوم الأسئلة الكثيرة وتدور حوله. وكان موقف الناس بإزائه عبارة عن علامة استفهام. فكان كلما تكلم أو عمل ,يكون موضوع سؤال الناس. قالوا عندما سمعوه يتكلم ورأوه يعمل : من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة وهذه القوات؟ أليس هذا ابن النجار؟ ما هذا؟ ما هو هذا التعليم الجديد؟ لأنه بسلطان يأمر حتى الأرواح النجسة فتطيعه؟ وكثير من الأسئلة قامت عليه .

فما هذه الأسئلة حوله. أليست دليلاً على أن المسيح شخص عجيب ,لم يكن كغيره من البشر ,وأن هناك فارقاً عظيماً بينه وبين الناس ,يشعر به كل من يراه ويسمعه.

في الحق أن شهادة المسيح لنفسه ما كانت لتقوم لولا أنه إله وليس مجرد إنسان ,لأن الله وحده هو الذي يشهد لنفسه. أما كون المسيح إلهاً ,فهذا واضح.

أولاً : تصريحاته

1السلطان : دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْأَرْضِ - متى 28 :18 - .

2وحدته مع الآب : أَنَا وَالْآبُ وَاحِدٌ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الْآبَ أَنَا فِي الْآبِ وَالْآبَ فِيَّ - يوحنا 10 :30 ,14 :9،10 - .

3أزليته : قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ - يوحنا 8 :58 - .

وهذا الإعلان أخطر ما صرَّح به المسيح ,لأن الكلمة أنا كائن هي ذات اللفظة التي عبَّر الله الآب عن نفسه بها لموسى - خروج 3 :14 - .

والإعلان يفيد أن المسيح يرى في شخصه ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة على جبل حوريب.

وأيضاً قال المسيح للرسول يوحنا لما ظهر له في جزيرة بطمس : أَنَا هُوَ الْأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ - رؤيا 1 :8 - .

والألف والياء هما الحرفان الأول والآخير من حروف الهجاء وهما في الأصل اليوناني الذي كُتب به الإنجيل ألفا وأوميغا وهما يعبّران عن أزلية المسيح وأبديته.

4الله الآب يتكلم في المسيح : قال له المجد : الْكَلَامُ الذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي ,لكِنَّ الْآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الْأَعْمَالَ - يوحنا 14 :10 - .

5وجوده في السماء وعلى الأرض : في حديثه مع الرئيس اليهودي نيقوديموس قال المسيح : وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إلى السَّمَاءِ إِلَّا الذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ,ا بْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ الذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ - يوحنا 3 :13 - .

6هو ديّان الأحياء والأموات : وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلَائِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ ,فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ ,فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ ,فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ : تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي ,رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ, ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ : اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلَاعِينُ إلى النَّارِ الْأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ - متى 25 :31-34 ,41 - .

فبهذا التصريح يبيّن المسيح أنه ديان الجميع العادل ,وأنه سيأتي مع ملائكته بمجد ,وتكون دينونة قاطعة ونهائية.

7جلوسه عن يمين القوة : في أثناء محاكمة المسيح أمام رئيس الكهنة قيافا ,سأله هذا الرئيس : أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا : هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ا بْنُ اللّهِ؟ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : مِنَ الْآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الْإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُّوَةِ ,وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ - متى 26 :63-64 - .

8حضوره في كل مكان وزمان : قال لتلاميذه : لِأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ . وهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الْأَيَّامِ إلى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ - متى 18 :20 ,28 :20 - .

9هو واضع الناموس ومكمّله : قال له المجد : قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ : لَا تَقْتُل،. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ, سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ : لَا تَزْنِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إلى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا ,فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ : عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. َأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَا تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ, سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ : تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُّوَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ - متى 5 :21-44 - .

ثانياً : من شهادة الأنبياء الموحى إليهم

امتدَّت النصوص الكتابية العديدة المتواترة من أول التاريخ حتى آخر أسفار العهد القديم ,وذلك خلال أربعة آلاف سنة. ولا يمكن أن يُتَّهم المسيحيّون باصطناع هذه النصوص ,لأنها كُتبت في سجلات الوحي قبل المسيحيّة. وقد كُتب آخرها قبل تجسُّد المسيح بما يقرب من أربعمائة سنة. وهي تقول إن شخصاً إلهياً سيأتي من السماء لابساً الطبيعة البشرية ليكون مخلِّصاً للعالم ,وإن هذا الشخص يكون من نسل المرأة ,ويأتي من نسل ابراهيم ,وعلى وجه التحديد من سبط يهوذا وبيت داود ,مولوداً من عذراء بلا عيب ولا دنس. وأنه يولد في بيت لحم مدينة داود. وفي الوقت ذاته هو الأب الأبدي. وهذا لا يمكن أن يتم إلا بالتجسُّد ,واتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت. والنصوص الكتابية التي تحمل الينا هذه الحقيقة متعددة ,لذلك أورد في ما يلي أظهرها وأوضحها :



1من نبوة إشعياء : لِأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ا بْناً ,وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ ,وَيُدْعَى ا سْمُهُ عَجِيباً ,مُشِيراً ,إِلَهاً قَدِيراً ,أَباً أَبَدِيّاً ,رَئِيسَ السَّلَامِ - إشعياء 9 :6 - .

2ومن نبوة إشعياء أيضاً : هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ا بْناً ,وَيَدْعُونَ ا سْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ - الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : اَللّهُ مَعَنَا - - إشعياء 7 :14 ,متى 1 :23 - .

3من المزامير : قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي : اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ - مزمور 110 :1 - .

هذا القول الإلهي عظيم جداً ,لا يمكننا أن نجد له تفسيراً من غير الإيمان بالمخاطبة الأزلية بين الآب والابن ,والإيقان بأن الله هو المتكلم بها.

4من نبوة ميخا : أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ ,وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا ,فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ ,وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ - ميخا 5 :2 - .

ثالثاً : شهادة الرسل

إن شهادة الرسل الذين درسوا الديانة اليهودية ,التي تعلّم بالتوحيد ,ذات أهمية كبرى. وقد جاءت شهادتهم عن طريق الأثر القوي الفعال الذي انطبع في عقولهم وقلوبهم وضمائرهم ,من حياة يسوع الفائقة الطبيعة ,وتعاليمه السماوية وأعماله العجيبة ,حتى آمنوا بألوهيته. وفي كل ما كتبوه عن لاهوته ,ومعرفتهم به حتى أنهم تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه ,لم يشعروا بأنهم أتوا أمراً غير عادي أو مخالفاً لعقيدتهم التوحيدية. ففي الأناجيل التي دوَّنوها والرسائل التي كتبوها ,نسبوا إليه كل الصفات التي اعتادوا أن يعزوها إلى الله. ذلك لأنهم وجدوا في المسيح ينبوعاً لحياتهم الروحية. وفي كرازتهم المدوَّنة في الكتب المقدسة ,تكلموا عنه كالقوي القادر الحاضر. وقد تأكدوا من أزليته ومجده الإلهي قبل أن يتجسد. وخلاصة القول ,إن أكبر مُكابر لا يستطيع أن ينكر أن الرسل والمسيحيين الأوائل قد عبدوا يسوع كربٍّ. وهاك عيّنات من شهاداتهم على سبيل المثال ,لا على سبيل الحصر :

1مرقس الإنجيلي : افتتح هذا التلميذ البشير إنجيله بالقول : بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ا بْنِ اللّهِ . وختمه بالقول : ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إلى السَّمَاءِ ,وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللّهِ. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ ,وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلَامَ بِالْآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ - مرقس 1 :116,20 - .: 19 

2يوحنا الإنجيلي : افتتح هذا التلميذ البشير إنجيله بالقول : فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ ,وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّهِ ,وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللّهَ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ ,وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ - يوحنا 1 :1 ,3 - .

وقد وردت الكلمة في اليونانية لغة الإنجيل الأصلية بلفظة لوغوس ومعناها النظام الذي يسود الكون ,أو الوسيط بين الله والكون ,والذي به خلق الله الكون.

لذلك أُلهم يوحنا أن يبيّن لليهود واليونانيين معنى الكلمة فقال : في البدء كان الكلمة . ولفظة البدء هنا ,تعني الأزل ,أي أن وجود الكلمة كان سابقاً لكل شيء. ولكي يقضي على فكرة القائلين بأن الله لا يمكن أن يتصل بالمادة ألهم الله يوحنا القول : وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا ,وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ ,مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الْآبِ ,مَمْلُؤاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً - يوحنا 1 :14 - .

وقال يوحنا الرسول المُلهَم في رسالته الأولى : وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ا بْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الْإِله الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الْأَبَدِيَّةُ - 1يوحنا 5 :20 - .

3توما الملقَّب بالتوأم : هذا التلميذ بعد القيامة ,حين لمس أثر المسامير في يدَي ورجلَي يسوع ,ووضع إصبعه في جنبه المطعون بالحربة ,سجد له وقال : ربي وإلهي - يوحنا 20 :28 - .

4بطرس الرسول : قال هذا الرسول الموحَى اليه في شهادته أمام جمهور من اليهود : أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ ا سْمَعُوا هذِهِ الْأَقْوَالَ : يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ,,, هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللّهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ ,وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللّه نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ ,إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ,,, فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللّهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا ,ا لَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ ,رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً - أعمال الرسل 2 :22-24 ,36 - .

5شهادة بولس الرسول : قال هذا الرسول بإلهام الروح القدس : لكنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ ,وَلكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الدَّهْرِ ,وَلَا مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ ,الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ. بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللّهِ فِي سِرٍّ : الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ ,الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللّه فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا ,الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ لِأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ - 1 كورنثوس 2 :6-8 - .

فصار يسوع في صورة إنسان حين تجسَّد ,وفي الوقت نفسه كان إلهاً لم يعرفه أبناء الدهر.

ولو أنهم عرفوا أنه رب المجد ,لامتنعوا عن صلبه.



وقال بولس أيضاً : شَاكِرِينَ الْآبَ الذِي أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ ,ا لَّذِي أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَقَلَنَا إلى مَلَكُوتِ ا بْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ ,ا لَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ ,بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا ,ا لَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللّهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ,,, فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ : مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ,مَا يُرَى وَمَا لَا يُرَى ,سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلَاطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ,وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ - كولوسي 1 :12-17 - .

وقال أيضاً : اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِالْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِلٍ ,حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ ,حَسَبَ أَرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ ,وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْمَسِيحِ. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللَّاهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ ,ا لَّذِي هُوَ رَأْسُ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ - كولوسي 2 :8-10 - .

وقال أيضاً : وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ ,الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلهاً مُبَارَكاً إلى الْأَبَدِ, آمِينَ - رومية 9 :5 - .

رابعاً : أسماء وأعمال إلهية

1الأول والآخِر : فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ ,فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي : لَا تَخَفْ ,أَنَا هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ - رؤيا 1 :17 - . مَنْ فَعَلَ وَصَنَعَ دَاعِياً الْأَجْيَالَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الْأَوَّلُ ,وَمَعَ الْآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ - إشعياء 41 :4 - .

2القدوس البار : وَل كِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ ,وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ - أعمال الرسل 3 :14 - .

3الرب : لَا تَخَافُوا. فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ : أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ - لوقا 2 :10 ,11 - .

4رب الكل : الْكَلِمَةُ التِي أَرْسَلَهَا إلى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بِا لسَّلَامِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ - أعمال 10 :36 - 

5رب الجنود : مَنْ هُوَ هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ ,الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ! هذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ! رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ - مزمور 24 :8 ,10 - .

6الله : وَأَمَّا عَنْ الا بْنِ : كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللّهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ - عبرانيين 1 :8 - .

7الله معنا : هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ا بْناً ,وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ - الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : اَللّهُ مَعَنَا - - متى 1 :23 - .

8الله العظيم : مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللّهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ - تيطس 2 :13 - .

9بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره : كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الْأَيَّامِ الْأَخِيرَةِ فِي ا بْنِهِا لَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ ,الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الذِي ,وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ ,وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ ,وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الْأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ - عبرانيين 1 :2 ,3 - .

10عالم بأسرار القلوب : فَشَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِأَفْكَارِهِمْ ,وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : مَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟لكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ,لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ. وَلِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُحْتَاجاً أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَحَدٌ عَنِ الْإِنْسَانِ ,لِأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ مَا كَانَ فِي الْإِنْسَانِ - لوقا 5 :22 ,يوحنا 2 :24-25 - .

11له سلطان على عناصر الطبيعة : فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ يَا قَلِيلِي الْإِيمَانِ؟ ثُمَّ قَامَ وَا نْتَهَرَ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ ,فَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ - متى 8 :26 - .

12له سلطان على الشياطين : وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ مَجَانِينَ كَثِيرِينَ ,فَأَخْرَجَ الْأَرْوَاحَ بِكَلِمَةٍ ,وَجَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى شَفَاهُمْ - متى 8 :16 - .

13له سلطان على الموت : ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ ,فَوَقَفَ الْحَامِلُونَ. فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ ,لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ . فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ وَا بْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ ,فَدَفَعَهُ إلى أُمِّهِ - لوقا 7 :14،15 - .

14عالم بكل شيء : اَلْآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ ,وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِه ذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللّهِ خَرَجْتَ - يوحنا 16 :30 - .

15صورة الله : الذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللّهِ ,لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلّ هِ - فيلبي 2 :6 - .

خامساً : وظائف إلهية

توجد سبع وظائف إلهية صريحة مُسندة للرب يسوع المسيح :

1الخَلْق : وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الْأَرْضَ ,وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ - عبرانيين 1 :10 - .

2الحفظ : وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ ,وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ ,وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الْأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ ,بَعْدَ مَا صنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراًلِخَطَايَانَا ,جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الْأَعَالِي - عبرانيين 1 :3 - .

3غفران الخطايا : فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ ,قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ : يَا بُنَيَّ ,مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ . وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ هُنَاكَ جَالِسِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ : لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هذَا هكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلَّا اللّه وَحْدَهُ؟ فَلِلْوَقْتِ شَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِرُوحِهِ أَنَّهُمْ يُفَكِّرُونَ هكَذَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ ,فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِه ذَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ : أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ ,أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ : قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟ وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِابْنِ الْإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ : لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إلى بَيْتِكَ - مرقس 2 :5-11 - .

4إقامة الأموات : وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الْآبِ الذِي أَرْسَلَنِي : بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ.,, لَا يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الْآبُ الذِي أَرْسَلَنِي ,وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ - يوحنا 6 :39،44 - .

5تغيير الأجساد : الذِي سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ ,بِحَسَبِ عَمَلِ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ أَنْ يُخْضِعَ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ - فيلبي 3 :21 - .

6حكم الدينونة : أَنَا أُنَاشِدُكَ إِذاً أَمَامَ اللّهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ,الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الْأَحْيَاءَ وَالْأَمْوَاتَ ,عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ - 2تيموثاوس 4 :1 - .

7إعطاء الحياة الأبدية : خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي ,وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ,وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إلى الْأَبَدِ ,وَلَا يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي - يوحنا 10 :27-28 - .

قال رجل الله ستانلي جونس : إني أعرف أن لا شيء أسْمَى وأجدر بالله وبالإنسان من مُشابهة يسوع المسيح ,لأني أعتقد أن الصورة التي أعلنها المسيح لنا عن الله ترينا أنه إله صالح يمكن الاتكال عليه والثقة به. ليست لدى العالم شكوك عن المسيح ,بل هي عن الله. لأن الناس حين يرون الزلازل تبيد الأبرار والأثمة على السواء ,وحين يرون الأطفال يقاسون ألوان العذاب من أمراض مختلفة ,يتحيَّرون ويتساءلون : أيوجد إله صالح في هذا الكون؟ ولكن الفكر المرتاب يلتفت إلى يسوع المسيح بطمأنينة ويقول : إن كان الله مثل هذا فهو إله حق. ونحن كمسيحيين نقول إن الله كذلك. فهو كالمسيح في صفاته ,ونعتقد أن الله هو يسوع المسيح في كل مكان ,وأن يسوع المسيح هو الله معنا. إنه حياة البشرية .

ثم يمضي جونس فيقول : ولو اجتمع أكبر أصحاب العقول والنفوس بين الناس وشحذوا قرائحهم ليتوصلوا إلى معرفة صفات الإله الذي يودُّون أن تكون له سيادة الكون ,لوجدوا أن صفاته الأدبية والروحية تتخذ صورة له شبيهة بصورة يسوع المسيح. ومما لا شك فيه أن أعظم بشارة أُعلنت للجنس البشري هي القول الموحَى به من الله : عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى : اللّه ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ - 1 تيموثاوس 3 :16 - . وإن أعظم خبر تستطيع إذاعته على العالم المسيحي ,هو أن الله الذي تعرفون عنه شيئاً غير جلي ,ولم تعرفوا حقيقة صفاته ,هو مثل يسوع المسيح. فإن كان الله يعطف على الأطفال كما كان يسوع يعطف عليهم ,ويهتم بالأبرص والمنبوذ والأعمى والمشلول كما كان يسوع المسيح يهتم بهم ,وإن كان قلبه يشبه ذلك القلب الذي انكسر على صليب الجلجثة ,فإني لن أحجم عن أن أقدّم له قلبي بلا تحفُّظ ,

- 3

لاهوت الروح القدس

لما كانت تسمية أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس من الأسرار الإلهية التي لا تستطيع عقولنا القاصرة إدراكها ,وجب أن نحصر كلامنا في ما يعلنه لنا كتاب الله عنها. وعلى ما نرى أنه سُمِّي بالروح ,ليس لأن بينه وبين الأقنومين الآخرين تمييزاً في روحانية الجوهر - لأنهم متساوون في ذلك - بل إشارة إلى عمله غير المنظور ,وهو إنارة أرواحنا وإرشادها وتجديدها وتقديسها. ولذلك سُمِّي أيضاً المرشد ,وروح القداسة ,وروح الحق ,وروح الحكمة ,وروح السلام ,وروح المحبة ,لأنه يُنشئ كل ذلك فينا. ولفظة القدس تميّزه أيضاً عن جميع الأرواح المخلوقة.

أولاً : ماذا قيل في العهد القديم عن الروح القدس؟

سُمِّي فيه الروح ,وروح الله ,وروح الرب ,والروح القدس ,وروح قدس الله. وأُضيف إلى ضمير الجلالة في التكلّم والخطاب والغيبة. فقال الله : روحي ,وقيل له : روحك ,وقيل فيه : روحه. 

ومما نُسب اليه من الأعمال :

1في الخَلْق ,كقول موسى : وَرُوحُ اللّهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ - تكوين 1 :2 - . إشارة إلى اشتراك الروح المبارك في خلق الكائنات ,

وكقول أليهو : رُوحُ اللّهِ صَنَعَنِي وَنَسَمَةُ الْقَدِيرِ أَحْيَتْنِي - أيوب 33 :4 - .

2يعلّم. قال نحميا : وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ رُوحَكَ الصَّالِحَ لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ ,وَلَمْ تَمْنَعْ مَنَّكَ عَنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ - نحميا 9 :20 - .

3يحزن. قال اشعياء : وَلَكِنَّهُمْ تَمَرَّدُوا وَأَحْزَنُوا رُوحَ قُدْسِهِ - اشعياء 63 :10 - .

4يدين. فقال الرب :لَا يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الْإِنْسَانِ إلى الْأَبَدِ. لِزَيَغَانِهِ - تكوين 6 :3 - .

5يلهم الأنبياء. قال زكريا النبي : فكلَّمني ملاك الرب : هَذِهِ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إلى زَرُبَّابِلَ : لَا بِالْقُدْرَةِ وَلَا بِالْقُوَّةِ بَلْ بِرُوحِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ - زكريا 4 :6 - .

6ويجدّد وجه الأرض : تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ. وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الْأَرْضِ - مزمور 104 :30 - .

إذاً روح الله الذي رفَّ على وجه المياه ,ودان في الإنسان قبل الطوفان ,وحزن بسبب تمرُّد الشعب ,وألهم الأنبياء ,ليس مجرد قوة إلهية ,بل هو شخص إلهي. ويتضح من كل ما قيل في العهد القديم عن الروح القدس إنه أقنوم ممتاز ,غير أنه لم يتّضح لكنيسة ذلك العهد أنه الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس كما انجلى لكنيسة العهد الجديد. نعم ,إن الله في ثلاثة أقانيم ,في جوهر واحد منذ الأزل ,غير أن معرفة ذلك أُعلنت للبشر بالتدريج.

ثانياً : ماذا قيل عن الروح القدس في العهد الجديد؟

الكلام عن الروح القدس في العهد الجديد كثير وصريح ,غير أنه أقل من الكلام عن المسيح. ومن أسباب ذلك أن المسيح بما أنه الله ظهر في الجسد حسب المواعيد والنبوّات والرموز الكثيرة ,وقدَّم نفسه كفارة عنا لأجل تبريرنا وخلاصنا ,لزم إطالة الكلام عنه في ما عمله لإثبات لاهوته ,وبيان أن تلك المواعيد والنبوَّات قد تمّت به ,وإيضاح فوائد فدائه. وأما الروح القدس ,فبما أنه روح وعمله فينا روحي ,جاء الكلام عنه وافياً بالمقصود وصريح العبارة ,وإن كان أقل من الكلام في المسيح. ومن أسماء الروح المبارك في العهد الجديد : روح الله ,وروح المسيح ,وروح الرب ,والروح القدس ,وروح الله القدوس ,وروح الموعد ,وروح الحياة ,وروح النعمة ,وروح الحق ,وروح المجد ,والمعزي ,والمرشد ,وروح النصح. وكل هذه الأسماء ,وكل ما قيل في عمله ,يدل على أقنوميته ومجده الإلهي ,وعلى أهمية عمله فينا. ومما يدل على أقنوميته هو استعمال الضمائر المختصة بالذوات العاقلة له في الأصل اليوناني. في ما يلي النصوص التي تثبت أقنومية الروح القدس :

1هو الله : فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ : يَا حَنَانِيَّا ,لِمَاذَا مَلَأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللّهِ - أعمال 5 :3،4 - .

2يتكلم : لِذ لِكَ كَمَا يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ : الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلَا تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ - عبرانيين 3 :7،8 - .

3يعيّن للخدمة : وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ : أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ - أعمال الرسل 13 :2 - .

4يشهد للمسيح : قال له المجد : وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَّزِي الذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْآبِ ,رُوحُ الْحَقِّ ,ا لَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الْآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ ,فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي - يوحنا 15 :26 - .

5يرشد المؤمنين : وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ ,رُوحُ الْحَقِّ ,فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إلى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ - يوحنا 16 :13 - .

6عالم بكل شيء : فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللّه لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لِأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللّه - 1 كورنثوس 2 :10 - .

7يعلّم : وَأَمَّا الْمُعَّزي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ ,الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الْآبُ بِا سْمِي ,فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ,وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ - يوحنا 14 :26 - .

8يُحيي : وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ ,فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ - رومية 8 :11 - .

9يبكّت العالم : وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ - يوحنا 16 :8 - .

10يعطي المواهب للمؤمنين : فَإِنَّهُ لِوَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى بِا لرُّوحِ كَلَامُ حِكْمَةٍ. وَلِآخَرَ كَلَامُ عِلْمٍ بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ. وَلِآخَرَ إِيمَانٌ بِا لرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ. وَلِآخَرَ مَوَاهِبُ شِفَاءٍ بِا لرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ. وَلِآخَرَ عَمَلُ قُوَّاتٍ ,وَلِآخَرَ نُبُوَّةٌ ,وَلِآخَرَ تَمْيِيزُ الْأَرْوَاحِ ,وَلِآخَرَ أَنْوَاعُ أَلْسِنَةٍ ,وَلِآخَرَ تَرْجَمَةُ أَلْسِنَةٍ. وَلكِنَّ ه ذِهِ كُلَّهَا يَعْمَلُهَا الرُّوحُ الْوَاحِدُ بِعَيْنِهِ ,قَاسِماً لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ بِمُفْرَدِهِ ,كَمَا يَشَاءُ - 1 كورنثوس 12 :8-11 - .

11يزيد المؤمنين رجاء : وَلْيَمْلَأْكُمْ إِله الرَّجَاءِ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ وَسَلَامٍ فِي الْإِيمَانِ ,لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ - رومية 15 :13 - .

- 4 -

ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً

1تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ ,وَالْآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ - إشعياء 48 :16 - ,

2قال يسوع : اذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الْآبِ وَالا بْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ - متى 28 :19 - .( باسم وليس باسماء)

3فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ ,وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ ,فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ ,وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً : هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ - متى 3 :16،17 - .

4وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْآبِ ,رُوحُ الْحَقِّ ,الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الْآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ ,فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي - يوحنا 15 :26 - .

5فَإِنَّ الذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلَاثَةٌ : الْآبُ ,وَالْكَلِمَةُ ,وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ - 1يوحنا 5 :7 - .

6فَجَاءَ وَبَشَّرَكُمْ بِسَلَامٍ ,أَنْتُمُ الْبَعِيدِينَ وَالْقَرِيبِينَ. لِأَنَّ بِهِ لَنَا كِلَيْنَا قُدُوماً فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إلى الْآبِ - أفسس 2 :17 ,18 - .

7نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ,وَمَحَبَّةُ اللّهِ ,وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ - 2 كورنثوس 13 :14 - .

                       بسم الثالوث الاقدس


----------

